# Devin Townsend PXD Vicious Signature - Specs & Price confirmed



## HamBungler

Peavey Launches Latest PXD? Vicious Devin Townsend Signature M... - Devin Townsend's MySpace Blog |







At $1199 MSRP, that'll bring it to around $999 or so retail, so I'm pretty excited! I need to start savin' up.


----------



## Dickicker

The red one I saw at NAMM only had one pickup.


----------



## guitar4tw

I have to say, the more I see it the more it grows on me.


----------



## Banana Wedgie

That looks amazing - but for the same price is 3120, which I'd rather have. Maybe.

Unless, in the rare occasion, it has a neck that fits my hands.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred

Pretty sick. Although i think the Single EMG looks terrible. 2 EMG humbuckers would look better. But aleast it's something different.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Thats freaking awesome at that price. Such a niche instrument 

I actually like the headstock though, normally those kind of headstocks are huge turn offs.


----------



## suicidalllama

I'm loving the look of this but damn my empty wallet and the fact that wielding any V makes me look like an ass.


----------



## BrainArt

That looks pretty sick! I wouldn't mind owning one, one of the few Vs I like.


----------



## ellengtrgrl

I wouldn't mind having another Peavey guitar. The Tele-bodied Generation I had back in the early 90s was a nice guitar - well built, with good sounding Peavey made active pickups in it. The fact that this newest Peavey is a 7-string, makes it that much more desirable to me. Its 28" scale length, is quite the trip! BUT, it would have to NOT suffer from the neck dive that so many Vs have, before I'd seriously consider buying it. I don't much care to be fighting neck dive while playing - suede guitar straps don't always solve the problem.


----------



## Malacoda

That close-up of this guitar I saw from NAMM looked terrible but it doesn't look bad here.


----------



## Dopey Trout

Does want. Very very much


----------



## MF_Kitten

awesome! the fact that it's 28" scale and not 27" scale makes this 10 times more awesome too! and the fact that it has an 81-7 and not a 707, as well as it having a single coil in the neck position, makes it even more so!

i kinda want one, just because! i'd play some serious metal with that thing!


----------



## missingastring

I might have to have one. I may just be powerless to resist.


----------



## Prydogga

Dickicker said:


> The red one I saw at NAMM only had one pickup.



I think that was a 6 string non sig Vicious or whatever this V model is called.


----------



## Gamba

since when does emg make active 7 string single coils?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Gamba said:


> since when does emg make active 7 string single coils?



This is the first. 

Though, technically they've been making them since the TW series. This is the first time they've been in a small[er] casing.


----------



## Apophis

MF_Kitten said:


> awesome! the fact that it's 28" scale and not 27" scale makes this 10 times more awesome too! and the fact that it has an 81-7 and not a 707, as well as it having a single coil in the neck position, makes it even more so!
> 
> i kinda want one, just because! i'd play some serious metal with that thing!



I think the same  personally I think that this sig is ten times better than other in the market


----------



## avenger

Its actually a pretty nice looking guitar, the head stock looks kinda cool. At 28" I couldnt see myself ever buying one though I just dont see the point in such a long scale and I dont want to have to make epic streches


----------



## BrainArt

avenger said:


> Its actually a pretty nice looking guitar, the head stock looks kinda cool. At 28" I couldnt see myself ever buying one though I just dont see the point in such a long scale and I dont want to have to make epic streches



Since Devy tunes to Open C Major with a low G most of the time, he needs the low string to sound tight, and not muddy; something very hard to do on a Standard scale 7.


----------



## LLink2411

Gah, I can't decide to either get this or the new BC Rich Stealth 7... that or get the new Ibanez SRT805DX Bass.


Decisions


----------



## MF_Kitten

obviously this thing! it´s got a baritone scale and a killer sense of simplicity! and alder body wings! it´s a made-for-tightness guitar!!!

also, it´s not hard to do stretches on 28" scale. stretching starts to get hard when you approach 30" scale. on a 28" scale, i can easily do stretches for chords.


----------



## LLink2411

MF_Kitten said:


> obviously this thing! it´s got a baritone scale and a killer sense of simplicity! and alder body wings! it´s a made-for-tightness guitar!!!
> 
> also, it´s not hard to do stretches on 28" scale. stretching starts to get hard when you approach 30" scale. on a 28" scale, i can easily do stretches for chords.


Well I am a Bass player predominantly, so I am used to 34" and 35" scale stretches.

Hell I could sell my Les Paul and have the money to buy both the V and the Bass with cash to spare.


----------



## HamBungler

^ Well then, what're ya waiting for?


----------



## headibanez

as much as i hate v's, this thing is phenomenal


----------



## Duraesu

http://www.iheartguitarblog.com/2010/01/namm-2010-peavey-pxd-vicious-devin.html


----------



## GiantBaba

I _really_ wish they hadn't done the V-plate string-thru thing. The Hipshot hardtail is far classier, and to me more comfortable.

Still a cool guitar, though.


----------



## Pewtershmit

It played great at the show. I normally HATE extended scale 7's but for some reason it felt comfortable. Fuckin beastly guitar though fuckin HUGE. And yes it will street for $999 so it probably will be made offshore, but peavey has some great factories over there so it'll be a great guitar for the money.


----------



## ellengtrgrl

All of this talk is bringing on bigtime GAS!!! I NEED to know how well it balances!


----------



## guitarplayerone

i wonder how long before there's a devy-8. Now that, i would buy.


----------



## MF_Kitten

considering it's looong "V" wings, it probably ha sa little more weight at the body-end compared to the neck, and so it probably balances a little nicer. Devin has it hanging low, with the headstock pointing further up, so it's not balancing like, say, a superstrat.

he also has the inside of the V-shape over his leg, so it kinda sits on there.


----------



## budda

I have played a $400CAD peavey HP that sounded the same as my $1500 Gibson les paul - I am not worried about construction and tone!

I'd love to test out this model to see if it's something I'd buy. Single coil in neck = , and my brother's regular flying V is hella comfy.


----------



## caughtinamosh

LLink2411 said:


> Gah, I can't decide to either get this or the new BC Rich Stealth 7... that or get the new Ibanez SRT805DX Bass.
> 
> 
> Decisions


 
The 28" scale of the Peavey should really help you out if you want a tight, punchy low B.

I'm impressed by this thing.


----------



## Xplora

How thick was the neck compared to the Schecters/LTDs or the Ibanez Universe?


----------



## Pewtershmit

fair bit of beef but comfortable. thicker than my 7620 but still very comfortable


----------



## HamBungler

^ Sounds about perfect for me  I'm seriously getting GAS for this fiddle bad, especially after seeing Devy's Vicious on Monday, holy shizz was that a sexy guitar!


----------



## peavey_impact

I've spoken directly to a peavey rep who verified that the guitar is imported, but I ain't scared because Peavey's keeps a tight leash on QC. I know I'll be buying one of these the day they are released.

Having owned a 28.6" scale agile 8-string i'm really looking forward to this axe  

I'm just sad that it probably won't go on sale til April or May


----------



## 13point9

Uber bump but just found out about this, I have to say I do like the look of it but no confirmed price yet for the UK

And congrats to Devin for scoring a decent sig after ESP dropped him..


----------



## Auyard

So, someone clarify for me. The PXD I is like 200 bones cheaper because it comes with Peavey pickups as opposed to the EMGs right? Cause that is totally badass and would save some money for some BKPs.


----------



## MerlinTKD

SAw this one live a few weeks ago, looked and sounded great! Of course, this was at near deafening volume levels, and with all of the layers of "Ziltoid Attacks!" going on.

I will say, while it looked good on Devy, and matched the silver-grey suit he wore... I was kinda surprised, it was kinda... bland. Perhaps understated is a better word.  Still, a 28" 7 string, a V in particular, is a great addition!


----------



## CloudAC

Devin Townsends music is brilliant. I can't stop listen to his 2 DTP albums and his earlier solo stuff, just fantastic use of track layering!

The guitar is cool too.


----------



## Malacoda

28" scale. Wholy.... that's awesome


----------



## DaRKoN_

Bump, it's May already... where is this guitar?!


----------



## Maggai

Yeah, I'd like to see some more pics of this geetar. Would very much like one.


----------



## Antman20

I was front center when i saw Devin live earlier this year. Guitar looked like pure sex in person and sounded sweet. Will seriously think of buying one when i can find one!


----------



## Sephiroth952

It has glow in the dark side markers......epic.


----------



## Ironbird

That headstock is gross. 

This is coming from someone who likes Widow and Beast headstocks!


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX

Too bad it's a V, otherwise, I might be interested. I love Devy, but I f*cking hate flying V guitars.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

any ideas when/if his other peavy sig is coming out, the strat shaped hardtail 6?


----------



## MSalonen

Thrashmanzac said:


> any ideas when/if his other peavy sig is coming out, the strat shaped hardtail 6?



I'm pretty sure that's just a custom guitar they made for him and not a signature that's going into production, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

dammit! that guitar fucking rocks


----------



## Philligan

I'm really not feeling the headstock. 

Other than that, this guitar is the tits. I'm gonna be seriously considering it for my next 7.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'm still not feeling this one, but I'm glad to see it on the market. Leave it to Peavey and Devy to bring something unique to a usually stale market.


----------



## Pewtershmit

my peavey rep has told me they still haven't shipped any big V's yet although you will see it soon, They've focused main production on the other new pxd guitars, which I was shown the other day and were VERY solid considering the price. as well. the strat style guitar is in the works for release soon and will be around 800 (it will be offshore)


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Pewtershmit said:


> my peavey rep has told me they still haven't shipped any big V's yet although you will see it soon, They've focused main production on the other new pxd guitars, which I was shown the other day and were VERY solid considering the price. as well. the strat style guitar is in the works for release soon and will be around 800 (it will be offshore)



thanks for the info mate!


----------



## Napalm

I cannot wait for this guitar! Devin is so deserving of this its about time really

Had someone mentioned that he may get a signature amp as well?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i was always under the impression that his plan was: sig 7 string, sig 6 string, sig amp.
i remember reading an interveiw with him and he mentioned that.


----------



## LLink2411

XdiscoXvolanteX said:


> Too bad it's a V, otherwise, I might be interested. I love Devy, but I f*cking hate flying V guitars.


You hate V's? That is like hating America or sex.


----------



## Napalm

Thrashmanzac said:


> i was always under the impression that his plan was: sig 7 string, sig 6 string, sig amp.
> i remember reading an interveiw with him and he mentioned that.



Thanks man...I'd love to try out the guitar as well as amp. Anyone know of an american release date?


----------



## drmosh

Thrashmanzac said:


> i was always under the impression that his plan was: sig 7 string, sig 6 string, sig amp.
> i remember reading an interveiw with him and he mentioned that.



His plan changes every day though


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX

LLink2411 said:


> You hate V's? That is like hating America or sex.



LOL


----------



## MSalonen

A HevyDevy signature Peavey amp would be amazing, considering that's what Peavey are really best at anyway (compared to guitars and such).


----------



## Pewtershmit

they've had more success with amps, but man they make some really nice guitars. I played one of their HP Specials at namm and was totally blown away. The problem is, is that the don't promote their USA made guitars at all, they just send everything to china.

I can't really see an sig amp coming considering the boner devy has for the axefx at the moment


----------



## TaronKeim

Trying to convince my boss to order one of these bad boys in for our store... we already have a 6505+ half stack coming... we really should have something brutal to play through it

_TJK*


----------



## Napalm

Pewtershmit said:


> they've had more success with amps, but man they make some really nice guitars. I played one of their HP Specials at namm and was totally blown away. The problem is, is that the don't promote their USA made guitars at all, they just send everything to china.
> 
> I can't really see an sig amp coming considering the boner devy has for the axefx at the moment



LMAO Good point man! Everyone seems to have a boner for Axefx anymore lol.


----------



## Grolli

I never thought I was gonna get another V after the ESP RV I had eons of time ago, but for some reason I really feel I need to get one of these things whenever it gets out on the market 
Speaking of that, anyone have any more info on when it's finally getting released?


----------



## Mattayus

I'm more interested to see the 6 string TBH. Funny how the 7 string is super massive baritone at 28", but the 6 string is 24.75


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Do not want.

When does his 6 string hit the shelves, and what will the price be on that?


----------



## JMP2203

it`s that single coil EMG available at some store? also, anyone now the specs?


----------



## Key_Maker

a Little update about this:

_Devin Townsend(Facebook): Were making the last prototype of the guitar (changed some things, bridge,moved to one pickup again etc) then will stream show at Peavey.com_

that's bad news (at least for me), i really wanted the H-S configuration, also looks like there won't be Tom bridge.


----------



## CloudAC

Pewtershmit said:


> the strat style guitar is in the works for release soon and will be around 800 (it will be offshore)



Strat style? What strat style?!


----------



## pink freud

CloudAC said:


> Strat style? What strat style?!



I'm guessing the guitar(s) he used in the Ki vidoes. Check youtube.


----------



## Demonsev7en

So much want  So little money  So much PRS gas and Axe FX gas to settle first 

One day Dev, one day!!!!

Til then, i plan to steal his old ESPs for delaying Decon and Ghost !


----------



## That_One_Person

Key_Maker said:


> a Little update about this:
> 
> _Devin Townsend(Facebook): Were making the last prototype of the guitar (changed some things, bridge,moved to one pickup again etc) then will stream show at Peavey.com_
> 
> that's bad news (at least for me), i really wanted the H-S configuration, also looks like there won't be Tom bridge.


 
Changed bridge you say? Perhaps the production model will look a little more like his then?


----------



## Andrewsonfire

I wish they would give a date for when we can buy them


----------



## Triple-J

For those of you that haven't looked at the Peavey website the 6 string models are already on it with pics but the 7 string is still that old promo pic from NAMM.

Peavey

Peavey

Peavey


----------



## leandroab

No TOM bridge? Nice! I hope it's hipshot...


----------



## IshidaMon

I've only just been told about this...Devin is my one true Guitar..Music hero i cannot wait! I nearly Exploded when i heard!


----------



## thefpb2

i want, that price is totally reasonable for what it is


----------



## Quax

This guitar is just awesome! I hope the neck isn't too thick.


----------



## Captain Axx

can't wait for this! need a job though.

i've seen the other vicious models and the scale is on the short side, so it's good seeing that devin's has baritone scale. 

does anyone know anything about his strat signature that's coming out?


----------



## Grolli

.. And some more news..



Devin Townsend said:


> I had to change luthiers for the last prototype. The guy who was making them , although good, was a little more retro in his approach than I needed.
> 
> here's what I've come across:
> 
> When I tour and play heavy, I never used the second pickup, so I ditched it. And to be honest, the model may end up with a Dimarzio 7 string tone zone.
> 
> The heel and contours were the problem points for me. I've worked with the guy now to make it simple, yet a spaceship...
> 
> The bridge I went with a tele style steel plate. Basically a 6 inch plate that the bridge pieces bolt to, string through, with a hole in the middle for the pickup. The thought being a guitar that can survive a war live (no batteries, no pickup selector etc...) is simple to change strings, and feels like a space ship... (the heel is more like an old iceman now) and the contours where the neck meets the body is not 'old-school V'
> 
> The markings and fret markers etc all follow a V theme, where the neck joins the body has a cool little accent, there's no fretmarkers but the dtp on the 12th, and no fretmarkers on the side but a big V on the 12th fret.
> 
> However, the 5, 7, 9 etc have a glow in the dark accent that you can't really see when lights are on, but glow great when the stage lights are off.
> 
> I stuck with the 15" radius, though I was torn between that and the 12. However, the baritone scale and 7 strings seemed to intonate better with
> the 15.
> 
> Alder body, neck through, ebony board, extra Jumbo frets, brass nut, mini Sperzel tuners...
> 
> The last prototype is arctic white with black hardware (including the bridge plate)...
> 
> I wanted a simple, super modern V themed spaceship that covers all the bases for live playing, and having the shit beaten out of it. There's things I learned that although cool, pose problems after the 200th show in the middle of nowhere. My old esp tele's had the bridge system that never caused problems, so I thought that a flat black 7 string version of that would add a kind of cool retro throwback to an otherwise super modern guitar
> 
> It'll probably be grey still... just want a variation for myself seeing the first 2 were grey. Of I have my druthers, it'll be available in black, white and grey.
> 
> Yeah, Peavey is a HUGE company full of good people, but they really were pushing to put it out when it wasn't ready, so I kind of made a big stink, and now we're back on the same page.
> 
> These things happen in any relationship, but endorsing something I don't back is stupid. Give me a Les Paul or a Tele in that case.
> 
> I'm confident this guitar will be unique and the coolest V (for me) ...I like it modern, tough and sexy...
> 
> ...strange coming from a guy who is dated, wimpy and kind of lame in the sack...
> 
> d


----------



## narrocks

awesome!!!


----------



## Kamikaze7

WTF?!?!?!?!?!

I hope that EMG is still gonna unveil and release that EMG 7-string single coil in a few months like I was initially told by James Kearney @ EMG... I'll have them custom-make one for me regardless of price (the EMG 7-string single coil that is...).


----------



## Ckackley

Wow. With those specs this may be my dream gigging guitar.. I'll be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Whoa. a 7 string humbucker tele-style bridge? That is beyond awesome. I'm not too keen on a one-pickup guitar, so I sure would like to see that bridge on more models.


----------



## Marko

Grolli said:


> .. And some more news..



can you share a link to this, please?

edit: found it, thanks anyway!


----------



## Kamikaze7

Gamba said:


> since when does emg make active 7 string single coils?





MaxOfMetal said:


> This is the first.
> 
> Though, technically they've been making them since the TW series. This is the first time they've been in a small[er] casing.



The OFFICIAL EMG 7-string single coil SHOULD be out in a few months according to EMG... I'm keeping my eyes and ears open for an official release date. As soon as I hear, I'll make a special post to let everyone know!!!


----------



## LLink2411

Hmm I would so be all over that if it was a sixer. I love the tele bridge.


----------



## BrainArt

Oh man, I bet it's going to be fucking awesome! I'll probably try to get it, just because I'm a Devy fanboy. And the V shape his protos have is one that I actually like.


----------



## Philligan

I'm getting more and more pumped for this. The Tone Pros bridge kinda turned me off, so way to go Dev! Just gotta get my itty bitty fingers stretched out to handle the 28" scale haha.


----------



## Asrial

If just they released the pictured model. Dayuhmn, it was sweet!


----------



## Jedi_Ekim

Is there a release date yet?


----------



## Pewtershmit

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Whoa. a 7 string humbucker tele-style bridge? That is beyond awesome. I'm not too keen on a one-pickup guitar, so I sure would like to see that bridge on more models.



I have a feeling by "tele" bridge he means the bridge on his original prototype and not the one pictured 2nd. 

Like this:






Where as the guitar I played at NAMM is this:





Since he's making all these changes we probably wont see the guitars shipping this year.


----------



## meisterjager

No _side_ markers? Fuck that noise.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Lack of side fretmarkers would fuck me up.


----------



## possumkiller

He said it has glow in the dark side markers.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Well, he said there's no markers but they have a glow in the dark accent. I hardly ever play in absolute darkness to be able to see these things glow, but I want to see what they actually look like first.


----------



## guitar4tw

I'll definitely get one of these in 2011.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

guitar4tw said:


> I'll definitely get one of these in 2011.



How about it 2016 when they're actually released?


----------



## Andromalia

In 2016 MAB will play a 4 necked 8 stringer and 7 strings will be passé.


----------



## Bigfan

So, two strings on each neck?


----------



## Asrial

Sounds like a Cavalera signature


----------



## Loomer

Good thing it got changed, because i honestly think the first one really looked like total ass.

But not in a good way.


----------



## Demigod417

I was wondering about getting the Vicious 1 for my first real guitar. Is it any good? is the playabillity ok?


----------



## Andromalia

Loomer said:


> Good thing it got changed, because i honestly think the first one really looked like total ass.
> 
> But not in a good way.



Well a H-S was a good idea and something that the market isn't overly flooded of, and I happen to like the EMG SA a lot.


----------



## Loomer

I was mainly thinking aesthetics here. Plus that headstock is just hideous.


----------



## Asrial

Agreed, the headstock sucks.
But if I got the guitar, I would personally replace the pups with a Crunchlab or Aftermath in the bridge.


----------



## Loomer

Asrial said:


> Agreed, the headstock sucks.
> But if I got the guitar, I would personally replace the pups with a Crunchlab or Aftermath in the bridge.



That "Tomb" guitar that looks sorta like a mockingbird is just SO FREAKING COOL, but that eye-rape of a headstock totally ruins it


----------



## syndrone

Devin, excuse me, God has a new guitar? :O 7 string? 

omfg, i wish he gets a regular strat style body with tremolo and 7 strings.

everyone will mutate into Jesus when playing his guitar (sry for blasphemy all the time....)


----------



## Tordah

I know this is a pretty bad bump, but I've found an image (or rather, video) of Devin's new prototype; or at least a very similar version.



Watch carefully at the 5:45 mark once the "mee-mee-mee-mee"'s start playing; or just skip straight to it if you don't appreciate his gloriously pleasant and metal assault on your ears.


----------



## SirMyghin

For that price it gets some good features. not my cuppa though ,especially with the headstock.


----------



## Loomer

Goddamn, that "Boobiiieee" part at the end had me nearly dying


----------



## DLG

Dev on twitter just now

dvntownsend Devin Townsend 



Just got the final prototype of the Peavey dtp guitar, and it's prety much the greatest thing ever. Hoping to release it with Deconstruction


----------



## WickedSymphony

Dammit, now Deconstruction is never going to come out.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I've heard he's getting a 6 string model too, like the one he used in the vids where he demos his Axe fx. It will be interesting too see what specs he settles on.


----------



## highlordmugfug

I would love the 28" scale H-S setup. 
When the fuck are we going to finally get these?


----------



## Sicarius

we aren't, as far as I know.


----------



## LordHar

He tweeted yesterday:

"Just got the final prototype of the Peavey dtp guitar, and it's prety much the greatest thing ever. Hoping to release it with Deconstruction"


----------



## JohnIce

If the EMG single ends up not being released because of this... I'll be so pissed


----------



## Kamikaze7

JohnIce said:


> If the EMG single ends up not being released because of this... I'll be so pissed



Yes, I so agree... I want this damn EMG 7-string single coil so fucking bad... Was told that it's supposed to available as a new product from EMG this year and being unveiled at NAMM... Still haven't seen anything about it yet and am getting heated my damn self...


----------



## Monk

UPDATE:







More guitar information (talked to product manager at Peavey):

- Specs are still the same as previously posted:

Designed with Devin Townsend
7-string baritone instrument with 28&#8243; scale
Maple neck-through-body
Alder body wings
Locking Sperzel® tuners
Adjustable bridge with string-through design
EMG® 7-string active neck pickup
EMG® 81 7-string active humbucking bridge pickup
Volume control
Three-way pickup toggle switch
Ebony fretboard with 24 jumbo frets
Glow-in-the-dark side fret markers
Gun metal gray finish with black accents

Also:

- single-coil neck pickup made by EMG specifically for this guitar
- guitar is shipping next month
- $1999.99 MSRP / $1199.99 street
- currently available as a special order from Sweetwater; otherwise, need to order from local Peavey dealer
- includes PXD Coffin Case
- guitar is made overseas along with rest of PXD line
- guitar will likely ship with standard 7-string tuning (BEADGBE), not Devin's usual open C tuning (GCGCGCE)...in order to appeal to broader range of players
- I have one on order 

Thanks to Trashgreen from the ESP Message Boards for the pic.


----------



## Asrial

The guitar is fucking HAWT! Only downer for me is the actives. :'(
On the other hand, BKP doesn't make single-coils for sevens, and I have yet to wait for a sevenstring version of the DiMarzio injector.


----------



## Monk

There's always the DiMarzio Blaze single-coil.


----------



## technomancer

Asrial said:


> The guitar is fucking HAWT! Only downer for me is the actives. :'(
> On the other hand, BKP doesn't make single-coils for sevens, and I have yet to wait for a sevenstring version of the DiMarzio injector.



Yes, BKP do make 7 string singles, or at least they did when I asked Tim about them around a year ago. No zinc baseplates option and no covers, but they can make them. Duncan also has some seven string singles, and there are several other options as well.


----------



## Skyblue

tail piece is yucky IMO  but otherwise, a great looking guitar.


----------



## Jakke

Asrial said:


> The guitar is fucking HAWT! Only downer for me is the actives. :'(
> On the other hand, BKP doesn't make single-coils for sevens, and I have yet to wait for a sevenstring version of the DiMarzio injector.



I'll have to agree with Techno, I asked them about it just this autumn, and they said they could do any of their singles sevenstringed


----------



## BucketheadRules

They ruined it by putting that fuck-ugly tailpiece on it.

That really ruins it, it's foul. Why didn't they stick to the normal fixed bridge on the prototype? It really puts me off.

Aside from that it's awesome, which makes the bridge issue even more annoying.


----------



## Sicarius

Monk said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guitar information (talked to product manager at Peavey):
> 
> - Specs are still the same as previously posted:
> 
> Designed with Devin Townsend
> 7-string baritone instrument with 28&#8243; scale
> Maple neck-through-body
> Alder body wings
> Locking Sperzel® tuners
> Adjustable bridge with string-through design
> EMG® 7-string active neck pickup
> EMG® 81 7-string active humbucking bridge pickup
> Volume control
> Three-way pickup toggle switch
> Ebony fretboard with 24 jumbo frets
> Glow-in-the-dark side fret markers
> Gun metal gray finish with black accents
> 
> Also:
> 
> - single-coil neck pickup made by EMG specifically for this guitar
> - guitar is shipping next month
> - $1999.99 MSRP / $1199.99 street
> - currently available as a special order from Sweetwater; otherwise, need to order from local Peavey dealer
> - includes PXD Coffin Case
> - guitar is made overseas along with rest of PXD line
> - guitar will likely ship with standard 7-string tuning (BEADGBE), not Devin's usual open C tuning (GCGCGCE)...in order to appeal to broader range of players
> - I have one on order
> 
> Thanks to Trashgreen from the ESP Message Boards for the pic.


Not really an update :/ It's basically the same thing we've been seeing for months and that's the same old Prototype they've been showing off since the project was announced. 

I'm not holding my breath for this guitar, and Sweetwater doesn't even carry the PXD line on their site, unless you have to call in to order it? 

I don't even think the public release model is even getting the EMG single coil anymore.


----------



## Monk

Yep, I had to call in and special order it.

More pics:


----------



## BucketheadRules

Monk said:


>



I spoke too soon.

That tailpiece is a vast improvement.

A Hipshot would still look better, obviously.


----------



## Kamikaze7

Jakke said:


> I'll have to agree with Techno, I asked them about it just this autumn, and they said they could do any of their singles sevenstringed



I'm guessing your referring to BKP and the 7-string single coils? DiMarzio WILL NOT custom wind pickups, I've inquired about it and they've said that they wouldn't. I've even seen it posted somewhere, just can't remember where...



Monk said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guitar information (talked to product manager at Peavey):
> 
> - Specs are still the same as previously posted:
> 
> Designed with Devin Townsend
> 7-string baritone instrument with 28&#8243; scale
> Maple neck-through-body
> Alder body wings
> Locking Sperzel® tuners
> Adjustable bridge with string-through design
> EMG® 7-string active neck pickup
> EMG® 81 7-string active humbucking bridge pickup
> Volume control
> Three-way pickup toggle switch
> Ebony fretboard with 24 jumbo frets
> Glow-in-the-dark side fret markers
> Gun metal gray finish with black accents
> 
> Also:
> 
> - single-coil neck pickup made by EMG specifically for this guitar
> - guitar is shipping next month
> - $1999.99 MSRP / $1199.99 street
> - currently available as a special order from Sweetwater; otherwise, need to order from local Peavey dealer
> - includes PXD Coffin Case
> - guitar is made overseas along with rest of PXD line
> - guitar will likely ship with standard 7-string tuning (BEADGBE), not Devin's usual open C tuning (GCGCGCE)...in order to appeal to broader range of players
> - I have one on order
> 
> Thanks to Trashgreen from the ESP Message Boards for the pic.



While the EMG SA-7 single coil was initially a prototype pickup for this guitar, EMG has finally released it as part of their normal pickup line. I bought and ordered mine back in January!


----------



## maliciousteve

I love it except the inlay. I can't stand artist specific logos/signatures on guitar necks.


----------



## ittoa666

maliciousteve said:


> I love it except the inlay. I can't stand artist specific logos/signatures on guitar necks.



I actually think it looks very tasteful and cool, unlike some signature inlays (david shankle). I mean, the guitar itself is another element of that.


----------



## WickedSymphony

ittoa666 said:


> I actually think it looks very tasteful and cool, unlike some signature inlays (david shankle). I mean, the guitar itself is another element of that.



I agree, the inlay is actually pretty attractive on this guitar even though it's an artist/signature type of inlay which I normally can't stand. I guess the DTP symbol just isn't as "in your face" as some other artists inlays, kinda like the Shankle inlay that you mentioned. That one is just terrible.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

BucketheadRules said:


> They ruined it by putting that fuck-ugly tailpiece on it.
> 
> That really ruins it, it's foul. Why didn't they stick to the normal fixed bridge on the prototype? It really puts me off.
> 
> Aside from that it's awesome, which makes the bridge issue even more annoying.



so you dont like it?


----------



## BrainArt

WickedSymphony said:


> I agree, the inlay is actually pretty attractive on this guitar even though it's an artist/signature type of inlay which I normally can't stand. I guess the DTP symbol just isn't as "in your face" as some other artists inlays, kinda like the Shankle inlay that you mentioned. That one is just terrible.





Also, unless if they're Devin Townsend fans, most people who see someone playing it will probably just think it's a cool inlay. I love it, by the way.


----------



## WickedSymphony

BrainArt said:


> Also, unless if they're Devin Townsend fans, most people who see someone playing it will probably just think it's a cool inlay. I love it, by the way.



Very true. Most people probably would think just that, rather than other inlays that actually have initials or full words/names spelled out in gigantic letters


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i thought i read somewhere a while ago that he was going to release a strat shaped 6 string peavy as well, with a ying-yang sign below the bridge?
can anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## cronux

damn... do not like :/


----------



## Justin Bailey

wasnt he supposed to get a six string super strat sig too?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Justin Bailey said:


> wasnt he supposed to get a six string super strat sig too?



dude, great minds?


----------



## Monk

Yesterday on the HD forums, Devin said that he's now working with Peavey on developing a "Tele like my old ESP."


----------



## Grolli

Can't wait for this beast to be released, no matter if there's a neck pickup or not


----------



## WickedSymphony

Grolli said:


> Can't wait for this beast to be released, no matter if there's a neck pickup or not



I'd be kind of upset if it ended up without a neck pickup, personally. But if it retails for around $800 like he said they were aiming for then I might be able to get over it 

Also, I'd *really* love it if they released some corner covers like the ones he has. One of the things that scares me about buying a V is beating up the tips of the wings. But I guess if they don't make them then I can always get a friend to make them for me.


----------



## Psychobuddy

"what kind of amps are you running this through?"

"Fractal Axe-Fx..."

*awkward pause*



Anyway I'm not sure how I would like one pickup...but then again it's not my signature guitar so I have no say, hmmm we'll see though it's pretty badass.


----------



## Grolli

WickedSymphony said:


> I'd be kind of upset if it ended up without a neck pickup, personally. But if it retails for around $800 like he said they were aiming for then I might be able to get over it


Indeed  I'd certainly dig it if it ends up with a neck pickup (according to Devin lately, it will, after all.. The one in the pictures on the top of this page will be the one released if I understood it correctly) but just as he's saying in the video, I'm not sure I'd use it very much on a guitar like this anyway


----------



## WickedSymphony

Grolli said:


> Indeed  I'd certainly dig it if it ends up with a neck pickup (according to Devin lately, it will, after all.. The one in the pictures on the top of this page will be the one released if I understood it correctly) but just as he's saying in the video, I'm not sure I'd use it very much on a guitar like this anyway



I kind of agree in that I won't use it that much on a guitar like this, but in general I like having and do use the neck pickup. So at the end of the day, I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. And I'm not really one for modding my guitars so I don't know how much of a pain it would be to put my own neck pickup route in there. 

Anyway, hopefully it does retail with the neck pickup like in the pics above. There's already too many single pickup V's out there and not enough 7 string baritone dual pickup V's


----------



## Grolli

WickedSymphony said:


> I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


I absolutely agree with you on this! 

Anyway, here's what Dev said just after the above pics got posted on his forum;



Devin Townsend said:


> Hey guys, the one in the photo is the one. The side markers will be a bit different, but that's the one.


----------



## ROAR

Wow the whole album was recorded with that.
Very cool.
Def wanna check one of these out, but I'm not a v person.
3 years later and I'm still trying to sell my Dean Dime V.

such a horrible decision to get that...


----------



## WickedSymphony

Grolli said:


> Anyway, here's what Dev said just after the above pics got posted on his forum;



Well, in that case...


----------



## JerkyChid

I wonder if the next one (a tele based on his old ESP; Dev confirmed it) will be put out quicker than this one


----------



## Elijah

I'm seriously considering this guitar. A single humbucker config will be a total deal breaker though..


----------



## Guitarman700

So....any word on the release? I want one of these.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Guitarman700 said:


> So....any word on the release? I want one of these.



Last I heard it was supposed to release along with Deconstruction and Ghost, so hopefully it'll be out in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Guitarman700

WickedSymphony said:


> Last I heard it was supposed to release along with Deconstruction and Ghost, so hopefully it'll be out in about 2 weeks.



Oh god. Must. Earn. Money.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

i dont like the standard v shape, but it is cool with the single in the neck


----------



## dkannen

If only it came with Blackouts xD

If I bought this i'd immediately drop 200 on some Blackouts.


----------



## fps

3-15 on the video on the previous page he says that it's not actually going to come with the single coil. 

i have never bought a guitar in a hurry before but i found out about this thing yesterday and was pretty much already opening my wallet, but i'm not buying it if it only has one pickup, an EMG active at that, on it, that's absurd. What a shame, great price too.

EDIT: and yet the website for one of the UK stockists says you will get them.

Anyone use signature series 7 strings? Do you think it ties you too much to the artist whose gear it is? Devin is a pretty free musician so I think I'd be OK with using one of his. I was thinking of saving up and really shelling out on a Daemoness or what have you but it's a lotta money.


----------



## Grolli

Brief info directly from Peavey;



> Keep an eye on the web page for some really cool info soon. The launch is right around the corner.
> _________________
> Michael Smith
> Product Manager
> Peavey Electronics


----------



## Asrial

fps said:


> Anyone use signature series 7 strings? Do you think it ties you too much to the artist whose gear it is? Devin is a pretty free musician so I think I'd be OK with using one of his. I was thinking of saving up and really shelling out on a Daemoness or what have you but it's a lotta money.



Alot of users in here owns either an UV777 / "greendot" (Steve Vai) or a K7 / Apex 1 / 2 (James Schaffer), really great guitars by the way, without directly being influenced by or having any ties to the artists. Of course, buying the MTM guitar with the overly huge "SEVEN" inlay does scream fanboy to some extent. But if the specs are favorable, then why not buy it? Besides, Devin isn't associated with anything bad of some sort, only epicness, and that guitar is also pretty sex specwise.

TL;DR: If you want the guitar, go for it!


----------



## Rathmann

If not for the big EMG pickup casing, I would want this badly!


----------



## Elijah

No news on this yet, huh?


----------



## WickedSymphony

Elijah said:


> No news on this yet, huh?



Nope, I've been checking Peavey's site daily lately to see when they'll make an official announcement about it, but still no word. Nothing new announced on the hevydevy forums either. They were supposed to be released along with the albums so hopefully we'll hear something soon.


----------



## edkaye

I asked Devin a couple of weeks ago on Twitter, and he assured me that it would come out with Deconstruction, which was out last week. 

It better come out soon, because otherwise I don't think I'm going to be able to resist picking up another 7 or 8 string with the cash.

One thing that worries me about the guitar though is that with a 28" scale, isn't it only going to be of use for the insanely low tuning that Devin uses?


----------



## WickedSymphony

> One thing that worries me about the guitar though is that with a 28" scale, isn't it only going to be of use for the insanely low tuning that Devin uses?



Well, generally you'd want a longer scale guitar for downtuning without having to use super heavy strings. If anything you can use a different string gauge to get closer to the tension you like, and there's plenty of calculators out there to help you figure that out.


----------



## edkaye

WickedSymphony said:


> Well, generally you'd want a longer scale guitar for downtuning without having to use super heavy strings. If anything you can use a different string gauge to get closer to the tension you like, and there's plenty of calculators out there to help you figure that out.



Fair enough. I'm kinda new to the whole ERG thing, so I'm still getting my head around everything. With this one, I was just concerned that if I wanted to take it up to "regular" seven-string tuning at any time, that the long scale would make that impractical, if not impossible.

I realize that it's obviously his sig model, and is therefore designed for use with his tuning. Maybe I should look at getting a more normal scale 7 or 8 first , to get used to it, before dumping all my cash into this, and realizing that I can't hack the ultra-low tuning for writing my own tunes, rather than just playing Devy tunes 

Anyway, god know when it's going to be released. He's been talking about it for nearly two years now!


----------



## fps

edkaye said:


> Fair enough. I'm kinda new to the whole ERG thing, so I'm still getting my head around everything. With this one, I was just concerned that if I wanted to take it up to "regular" seven-string tuning at any time, that the long scale would make that impractical, if not impossible.
> 
> I realize that it's obviously his sig model, and is therefore designed for use with his tuning. Maybe I should look at getting a more normal scale 7 or 8 first , to get used to it, before dumping all my cash into this, and realizing that I can't hack the ultra-low tuning for writing my own tunes, rather than just playing Devy tunes
> 
> Anyway, god know when it's going to be released. He's been talking about it for nearly two years now!



It's going to be tuned to standard from the factory, I understand


----------



## Barcode

I can't imagine trying to play any sort of the faster solos on this thing in standard tuning. Good thing i love the A standard tuning for a 7, this guitar is must for me as soon as it's released!


----------



## Pewtershmit

My Peavey rep has told me that it should be a couple of weeks and they will start shipping. 

The holdup has been that when they were first announced, they were to be made in the US factory, however since then Peavey has allocated its entire US production facility to producing their newly acquired Composite Acoustics line and they are currently building a brand new US facility for Cirrus Basses and other Peavey Electrics so because of this they needed to have the Devin Sig made in their offshore factory.


----------



## WickedSymphony

I hope that doesn't mean there will be any significant quality issues with them if they're changing the production facilities.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Maybe that means they'll lower the price.


----------



## WickedSymphony

dragonblade629 said:


> Maybe that means they'll lower the price.



I'd hope so, but I wouldn't count on it. Though given the choice I'd rather pay the few hundred extra if the quality difference was worth it, but if quality won't take any hits then I'd gladly take the price reduction


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

WickedSymphony said:


> I'd hope so, but I wouldn't count on it. Though given the choice I'd rather pay the few hundred extra if the quality difference was worth it, but if quality won't take any hits then I'd gladly take the price reduction



If it's being made overseas then a price difference would be natural. The original price was around $1300, right? That's a little high for a foreign made guitar.


----------



## Kamikaze7

fps said:


> 3-15 on the video on the previous page he says that it's not actually going to come with the single coil....



Not from what I was told per Rick & James @ EMG... Another reason why production has been an issue is because Devin was working with EMG to come out with the SA-7, which is the single coil that's in that guitar. From what EMG told me, this sig. model will have the original, initial H/S configuration as shown. 

I'd be nice to see and maybe play one of these after all the talks about it for so long...


----------



## WickedSymphony

dragonblade629 said:


> If it's being made overseas then a price difference would be natural. The original price was around $1300, right? That's a little high for a foreign made guitar.



Less than $1300. According to a video that was posted, Devin said they were aiming for $800, but then somewhere else I read something like $1199 street.

Also, there are plenty of foreign made guitars in that price range. Not to mention that this is a signature model which usually means the price is higher than that of regular models. Of course, we have no idea where their production facility actually is based off what was said which plays a huge part in the end price, so we can't really make any direct comparisons (ie. Jackson Slat3-7 is made in Japan and is in that price range, but Japanese guitars are generally better built and cost more than, say, Indonesian).


^ I'm glad to see the final specs include the single coil EMG in the neck. I would've been hugely turned off it only came with one pickup.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

When I think of overseas, I usually think Indo or China. I'd be fine with that price for a MIJ.


----------



## guitar4tw

Is this ever going to become available?


----------



## Musza

guitar4tw said:


> Is this ever going to become available?



No one knows...


----------



## Grolli

Certainly seems like Peavey's definition of "soon" differs somewhat from mine  Can't wait to hear some news regarding this!


----------



## WickedSymphony

Grolli said:


> Certainly seems like Peavey's definition of "soon" differs somewhat from mine



I'm sure that any members of this forum who used to/still play WoW get a kick out of a company using the word "soon"


----------



## Blood Ghost

WickedSymphony said:


> I'm sure that any members of this forum who used to/still play WoW get a kick out of a company using the word "soon"


----------



## Guitarman700

Sooo....Is this the Duke Nukem forever/New Necrophagist album of the guitar world?


----------



## datalore

JerkyChid said:


> I wonder if the next one (a tele based on his old ESP; Dev confirmed it) will be put out quicker than this one



I'm definitely curious about the Tele. For me, a really nice baritone 7-string tele might be too much to resist.


----------



## Monk

Just got this update from Peavey:

expecting delivery of the first ones within a week


----------



## WickedSymphony

Awesome, can't wait to see these things go out!


----------



## Sicarius

Eh.. I'll believe when I have one in my hands.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Monk said:


> Just got this update from Peavey:
> 
> expecting delivery of the first ones within a week


 
Isn't this the third or fourth time they've said that? 

It's like the new Necrophagist album, every few months we get a report that they're finishing up in the studio.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Valve Time - Valve Developer Community


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## vampiregenocide

Is the tele going to be a 7? Do we know anything about it?


----------



## Captain Axx

vampiregenocide said:


> Is the tele going to be a 7? Do we know anything about it?



i don't think it's going to be a 7, if it's like the one we've seen in the videos of sumeria and juular live. 

i'm pretty sure it's got EMG 81 in the bridge and a 60 in the neck, if it's going to be like the ESP tele he had


----------



## Sicarius

The white tele he had in his gear demos had dual 81s


----------



## Captain Axx

Sicarius said:


> The white tele he had in his gear demos had dual 81s



really? i read that his ESP tele had a 60 in the neck.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ons/161593-devin-townsend-esp-telecaster.html


----------



## Deathbringer769

Guitarman700 said:


> Sooo....Is this the Duke Nukem forever/New Necrophagist album of the guitar world?



Ahhh but Duke Nukem Forever actually came out


----------



## Justin Bailey

It can still follow in Nukem's footsteps by coming out and not being any good.


----------



## ppinkham

I guess Sweetwater music is telling folks they are getting their shipments in September.


----------



## Barcode

I just saw Devin last night on his Septic Flesh/Obscura tour. He said it will be 2 months before it comes out. UGH, now i gotta get myself an agile in the meantime, will become backup as soon as his sig comes out though.


----------



## Sicarius

Captain Axx said:


> really? i read that his ESP tele had a 60 in the neck.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ons/161593-devin-townsend-esp-telecaster.html




like I said, in the gear tour video, it's 2 81s


----------



## ppinkham

Barcode said:


> I just saw Devin last night on his Septic Flesh/Obscura tour. He said it will be 2 months before it comes out. UGH, now i gotta get myself an agile in the meantime, will become backup as soon as his sig comes out though.



It's insane that this thing was announced back in January, 2010 and still isn't in the stores. Looking at the original specs when it was announced, and at the ones Devin confirmed as the final specs a month or so ago, nothing has changed. It will be exactly the same as it was a year and a half ago.


----------



## Grolli

Barcode said:


> I just saw Devin last night on his Septic Flesh/Obscura tour. He said it will be 2 months before it comes out. UGH, now i gotta get myself an agile in the meantime, will become backup as soon as his sig comes out though.


I'm slowly starting to drift over to the other side, the side that wonders if this guitar ever is going to be released  Guess I'll have to wait two months more though, just in case..


----------



## Mechanized

When i saw him in Manchester earlier this year, i got a chance to meet the guy and chat with him for a while about SYL etc, when i asked about when this guitar is due for release he said "around the july mark, when Decon and ghost come out"


----------



## Monk

Just talked to the product manager at Peavey yesterday...they just got the first production model of Devin's sig in from overseas and are expecting more to trickle in over the next couple of weeks. The first few will be for magazine reviews and contest giveaways. The rest are expected to be in dealer's hands to ship out in September.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ No mention of the cheaper model? 


Damn, im really interested in this guitar, but i'll guess it's gonna be waaay to pricey for me to afford it anytime soon


----------



## Sicarius

If it's the street price of 800 I've seen thrown around I'd forgo my plans to get a PRS SE and LTD EX401FM


----------



## WickedSymphony

Sicarius said:


> If it's the street price of 800 I've seen thrown around I'd forgo my plans to get a PRS SE and LTD EX401FM



Yep, if it's at that price I'd buy it instantly. If it's at the $1200 price that was also thrown around I may have to wait and see what other people think of them first.


----------



## Sofos

yah, Dev was saying itl be less than 1k. i hope they come in the paintjobs he uses live in the future. i want the gray with black flames one.


----------



## WickedSymphony

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> yah, Dev was saying itl be less than 1k. i hope they come in the paintjobs he uses live in the future. i want the gray with black flames one.



If we're thinking of the same thing, the flames are metal corner protectors his brother in law put together for him to keep it from getting banged up.


----------



## Sofos

WickedSymphony said:


> If we're thinking of the same thing, the flames are metal corner protectors his brother in law put together for him to keep it from getting banged up.



well those are fucking badass as hell omg.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

Maybe I'm just a sucker for grey/charcoal guitars but I lovez it!!


----------



## rjnix_0329

Is there really still no word on a release of this thing? It's been like 3 years since Devin started talking about it and I want to play one


----------



## Black_Sheep

Maybe Peavey needs to make them, so that they for sure have enough in stock when they finally release it to the people who are eagerly awaiting. Dunno...


----------



## rjnix_0329

Wowowo, the Guitar World buyers guide now has this listed with a MSRP of 1,999.99. That's about twice what was originally reported...let's hope for a typo?


----------



## kris_jammage

Surely that cant be right? I have to say, I planned on picking one of these, whenever it got released, but then the LTD EC-407 was announced and it was a toss between the two. If it turns out that thats the price then its gonne be the LTD for me!


----------



## WickedSymphony

Keep in mind that's MSRP, not street. There was a post awhile back (page 5 in this thread) that said the MSRP was 1999.99 with a street price of 1199.99.


----------



## ppinkham

When it was originally announced, it was given an MSRP of $1,199.99. 

Devin Townsend Project | Introducing the Peavey PXD Vicious Devin Townsend 7-String

Seems odd that it would jump up $800 when Devin confirmed the specs are exactly the same, and also considering they are being made overseas. If there is no mistake in the price guide, then it looks more and more like this may be a limited run.


----------



## kenshin

Whether this helps the pricing issue or not, but on the British (and the rest of the EU) site the price is set (and has been set for a long time) at £729, which seems promising, only time will tell whether this holds true though I suppose.

Peavey.com


----------



## ppinkham

I'm thinking the guide just has the price wrong.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Possibly. I mean the price has been jumpy enough. Like I mentioned that post a while back that said it would be $1199 street, then more recently you got Devin in a video saying it would be about $800. If the price is set at £729 in EU (which may even be wrong as I find it odd for a signature model to be the same price as the regular PXD Vicious II according to the Peavey EU site), then it will probably be around $729 here as well.

I really have no idea what it's going to actually be at this point. At least we know that it's coming.


----------



## fps

WickedSymphony said:


> Possibly. I mean the price has been jumpy enough. Like I mentioned that post a while back that said it would be $1199 street, then more recently you got Devin in a video saying it would be about $800. If the price is set at £729 in EU (which may even be wrong as I find it odd for a signature model to be the same price as the regular PXD Vicious II according to the Peavey EU site), then it will probably be around $729 here as well.
> 
> I really have no idea what it's going to actually be at this point. At least we know that it's coming.



I don't even know whether it's going to be top-notch quality, which is frustrating for a guitar that looks like being pretty much order only. Cos that is a low price.


----------



## fleshwoodsteel

WickedSymphony said:


> ...then more recently you got Devin in a video saying it would be about $800.


 
He may have meant $800 Canadian. (Pause while I look up exchange rates). Nope, they're damn near the same. This whole thing may go the way of the sasquatch...


----------



## Sicarius

-_- he's going to retire to the woods of Canada before this thing gets released.


----------



## rjnix_0329

Sorry to keep bumping this up when it seems that it may never be released, but a few people have mentioned having it pre-ordered, and I was wondering where they did that? I want to make sure I get mine as soon as (if at all) it becomes available


----------



## ppinkham

rjnix_0329 said:


> Sorry to keep bumping this up when it seems that it may never be released, but a few people have mentioned having it pre-ordered, and I was wondering where they did that? I want to make sure I get mine as soon as (if at all) it becomes available



I know Sweetwater is taking pre-orders. Newest rumors have pushed the guitar's release into the Oct. - Nov. range, now. *sigh*


----------



## WickedSymphony

ppinkham said:


> Newest rumors have pushed the guitar's release into the Oct. - Nov. range, now. *sigh*


----------



## Guitarman700

Muhammed Suicmez and Nathan Explosion must be in charge of this project.


----------



## rjnix_0329

Dammit. This is getting to the point where there is really no acceptable excuse anymore. Three years is enough time to meet freaking demand.


----------



## TheFerryMan

as sexy as that guitar is.

Nope.jpeg2000


----------



## Infinite Recursion

The Duke Nukem Forever of guitars. It has great specs, and even at the higher price points, if the quality is good then the price is fair. $1200 MSRP with a 25% reduction to street price = $800, which is a great price for this. If it ever comes out.


----------



## That_One_Person

I have a feeling that if/when this does come out, sales won't be very good and it will be discontinued pretty quick.


----------



## fps

That_One_Person said:


> I have a feeling that if/when this does come out, sales won't be very good and it will be discontinued pretty quick.



Like Chinese Democracy, word of mouth over such a long period means quite a lotta people know about this guitar, so what numbers there are should be snapped up fairly quickly, with no second generation. With its crazy specs it will certainly be niche (it would sell many more at a 27" scale length IMHO) but I can see it being many people's ultimate studio guitar for metal and downtuned rock rhythm- you couldn't NOT write something badass on it, and it will likely sound amazing. Why not on stage? Unless you have giant hands it may prove unweidly, plus it has just one fret marker, with glow in the dark side dots.

And no free rubber protectors for the wings!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

For some reason, whenever I see this I imagine playing an awesome distorted, down-tuned version of Walk This Way by Aerosmith.


----------



## HotelEcho

Vid of Devin playing his white one at Tuska. Looks like it's got a tele-style bride with no neck pickup.


----------



## rjnix_0329

I ended up having to watch the video a second time to check out the guitar, because the first time I was waaaay too caught up in the epic win of that video . Anyway, I know that Peavey has made him a number of custom models over the past 2 or 3 years, and certainly not all of them are going public. I can think of 4 vastly different guitars he has played, at least. We shall see, but last Dev said the one we are getting will have the single coil in the neck.


----------



## hevydevyfan

I need this beast, saw when he played it on the video for "Stand" from the album "Deconstruction".


----------



## fps

I'm pre-ordering one tonight


----------



## rjnix_0329

Where did you get one preordered? I can't find it on Sweetwater!


----------



## fps

rjnix_0329 said:


> Where did you get one preordered? I can't find it on Sweetwater!



UKer here, dolphin music have put it up and also for less than the other prices i've seen. i thought with the uncertainty about numbers of the guitar, and also whether the price might rise, it was sensible to get one in now!!


----------



## Grolli

The white one in the video above sure looks awsome too! New sig for release November 2016?


----------



## ppinkham

rjnix_0329 said:


> Where did you get one preordered? I can't find it on Sweetwater!



You have to call to pre-order. It isn't listed on the site yet.


----------



## rjnix_0329

ppinkham said:


> You have to call to pre-order. It isn't listed on the site yet.



Thanks, that's what I needed to know! Did you have to pay it all up front or was it a down-payment situation? And how much? Thank you very much


----------



## ppinkham

rjnix_0329 said:


> Thanks, that's what I needed to know! Did you have to pay it all up front or was it a down-payment situation? And how much? Thank you very much



I haven't actually pre-ordered it yet, so I'm not sure how they're doing it. I just know that some folks have done it.


----------



## fps

rjnix_0329 said:


> Thanks, that's what I needed to know! Did you have to pay it all up front or was it a down-payment situation? And how much? Thank you very much



I've pre-ordered and I've been charged in full. I have 14 days to return the guitar once it's arrived with me if I don't like it. I don't know when it'll arrive at the place I ordered it from though.


----------



## RideFour15

Infinite Recursion said:


> The Duke Nukem Forever of guitars. It has great specs, and even at the higher price points, if the quality is good then the price is fair. $1200 MSRP with a 25% reduction to street price = $800, which is a great price for this. If it ever comes out.



Might want to check your math on that one


----------



## ppinkham

So, without an official MSRP announced, how much are folks paying when they pre-order?


----------



## fps

ppinkham said:


> So, without an official MSRP announced, how much are folks paying when they pre-order?



I paid £619, but the general price in pounds around Europe and in England appears to be £729. Not sure how this then compares. As I said before, I got in on that price because if, as I suspect, there's a limited run of these, and the guitar is solid, then with these unusual specs it would easily retain its value, and probably turn a profit.


----------



## Sicarius

I just got off the phone with my local guitar store.

According to him, when he called Peavey they said they "weren't really selling it in the states."

Either they're "trying it out in the Europe market to see how well it does, or they're just not going to offer it here"


So fuck.

You lucky Euro Bastards.


----------



## rjnix_0329

Interesting, all of the radically different answers we are getting. fps paid 620 for his, Sicarius was told it is unavailable in the states, and I was just contacted by my Peavey dealer (Oregon, USA) and told they would preorder the guitar for me, but that their cost will be 1400 USD. I know the dollar is weak right now, but even so my 50% down payment would be nearly half of what fps paid total.


----------



## Sicarius

Gentlemen, I believe Peavey is trolling us.

Fucking hard.

I have emailed them. Hopefully I'll get an answer, about the 7 string, and this mysterious 6 string I heard talk of.


Seriously, this shit wouldn't have happened if he'd stayed with ESP, probably.. :/


----------



## Guitarman700

This is bullshit, gentlemen.


----------



## nothingleft09

Guitarman700 said:


> This is bullshit, gentlemen.


 
Ya got that right. lol But if you guys are going to call Sweetwater Sound, speak to Greg Baum. He's head of sales and one of the coolest guys ever. I know him personally and he's been my sales guy since 1999. He will definitely sort through the bullshit and find out the definite answers for you.


----------



## rjnix_0329

If all of us just keep updating one another on what is going on, and what we are hearing, perhaps, one day, we will all be able to GAS . Seriously though, I will post anything and everything I figure out here, and I would appreciate it if you all did the same . To sum up, they told me the MSRP is 2,059.99 USD, which is way higher than anything else I have heard, and that their price would be 1399.99 USD. I am going to email them back and ask them what might happen if I pre-ordered now and then the MSRP went down. We shall see...


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah when I get a reply from them then I'll post the whole thing.

If they're saying it's 2060 then that damn well better be a USA Made guitar..


----------



## rjnix_0329

I agree. 2060 USD is pretty crazy, that's getting into custom prices...especially since we were originally told about 1200 MSRP and about 700-800 sale price...that's a big leap.


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah, I understand that things change, prices adjust, but 1200 to 2000 is a pretty big change.

I'm just going to get a cheap laptop for school instead. :/


----------



## rjnix_0329

I'm leaning further and further toward just picking up an ESP or Agile Baritone...I love Devin and love this guitar, but they are really giving us the runaround.


----------



## Sicarius

the Agile Baritone does look good. May look into those next year if they're still available in 6 string.


----------



## vampiregenocide

A 28.7" scale (That was it right?) 7 string flying V is a pretty niche instrument, I'm sure they'll keep the costs down as much as they can. As awesome as Devin is, he isn't the most well known guitarist in the world so they wouldn't want to make it too pricey I don't think.


----------



## Valserp

^ I thought it was 28"


----------



## Sicarius

28 is what I've heard. I'm just going to wait for the specs from the Peavey twat.


----------



## the fuhrer

These things need to come out already. People need to get these so I can get one used for cheap in a couple months!


----------



## ppinkham

Sicarius said:


> I just got off the phone with my local guitar store.
> 
> According to him, when he called Peavey they said they "weren't really selling it in the states."
> 
> Either they're "trying it out in the Europe market to see how well it does, or they're just not going to offer it here"
> 
> 
> So fuck.
> 
> You lucky Euro Bastards.



This would not surprise me, as Devin is much more popular overseas than he is in Canada and The States.


----------



## ppinkham

That's what really kills me. The specs have not changed since the day they officially announced it back in January 2010, yet we still have not seen this thing in the stores. You could understand if they had been tweaking it this whole time, but it is the exact same specs:

Devin Townsend Project | Introducing the Peavey PXD Vicious Devin Townsend 7-String



> PXD Vicious Devin Townsend Signature Model
> Designed with Devin Townsend
> 7-string baritone instrument with 28&#8243; scale
> Maple neck-through-body design for incredible sustain
> Alder body wings
> Locking Sperzel® tuners
> Adjustable bridge with string-through design
> EMG® 7-string active neck pickup
> EMG® 81 7-string active humbucking bridge pickup
> Volume control
> Three-way pickup toggle switch
> Ebony fretboard with 24 jumbo frets
> Glow-in-the-dark side fret markers for dark stages
> Gun metal gray finish with black accents
> U.S. MSRP $1199.99


----------



## WickedSymphony

Kind of at a loss for words here. All the specs stayed the same, it's now being foreign made, and the price shot up to $1400 USD street? And that's assuming they even sell it over here now? Come on...


----------



## Sicarius

3 months will be in US stores.

They didn't say anything about the price, so we just have to get ahold of a store that isn't retarded.


----------



## Valserp

Still no idea what the bridge will be in the final...
Damn the suspense


----------



## WickedSymphony

Sicarius said:


> 3 months will be in US stores.
> 
> They didn't say anything about the price, so we just have to get ahold of a store that isn't retarded.



I guess so. It's definitely frustrating though to read different things every time I open this thread.


----------



## Sicarius

yeah but that's the "official word" from the company themselves.

I'm going to have to call Guitar Center in North Houston and get a price from them.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Sicarius said:


> yeah but that's the "official word" from the company themselves.



That's true, but how many times has Peavey given their official word on this thing over the past 2 years? It's still all over the place, even over the past few months with regards to shipping dates. Like I said, it's just frustrating at this point because of how uncertain all the information on it has been. I understand that things change over time, but it's starting to get kind of silly.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Valserp said:


> Still no idea what the bridge will be in the final...
> Damn the suspense



It says string through, 90% of the time that means a TOM.


----------



## Sicarius

yeah I'm pretty sure the proto was a ToM.

Thought he may have changed it to a hipshot.

I liked the Tele style ashtray he's got on the white one.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I hope it's a hipshot, I've been meaning to try one of those.


----------



## ROAR

Hipshot would be kick ass


----------



## ppinkham

Dev said this one was "the one" back in May:


----------



## Valserp

On a related note - I've been waiting for the Peavey Xport this whole summer(Peavey's own USB interface, that was supposed to come bundled with the Revalver). It was supposed to be available @ Thomann on the 28th of August. Now they(Thomann) have completely taken it off their catalog. Guess that's gonna be uber-delayed aswell


----------



## wyldweasil

I might actually graduate school before this comes out.
Dev has said on his forum that there's been a lot of back and forth with approvals, that's what's been delaying this since it's introduction.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Only $1000? I approve... And that's a cool looking axe too.


----------



## Konfyouzd

headibanez said:


> as much as i hate v's, this thing is phenomenal


 
I like them but I don't like playing them...


----------



## wyldweasil

Konfyouzd said:


> Only $1000? I approve... And that's a cool looking axe too.



yeah you might want to look through the thread a little more, this isnt going for 1000 anymore


----------



## Blood Ghost

That seven string just gets hotter and hotter the closer you look.

That's a recessed TOM. 

Regardless of the wild goose chase, I have decided that the Vicious I and II are Devin's unofficial signature models, and incidentally the only really good looking PXD guitars to my eyes. This is effective now, the Vicious models will no longer be regarded as Vicious, they are the Devin Townsend models. Go.


----------



## kenshin

Say if I were to get this when it is eventually released, is there a guitar case that would fit it? With it being a baritone and the huge wings and stuff!


----------



## Sicarius

it's supposed to come with a coffin case.

or it was.

No one knows -_-


----------



## rjnix_0329

No one knows much


----------



## Grolli

After browsing the HevyDevy forums and reading about someone being told by their Peavey rep not to hold their breath on seeing it released before 2012, I'm slowly getting convinced we'll never gonna see this guitar released. Sad, indeed.


----------



## Sicarius

At least we have the Nergal Sig.


----------



## rjnix_0329

Every time I see this thread bumped I get excited that someone heard some good news...I wonder if Peavey realizes how many customers they are losing by apparently not even trying?


----------



## fps

Grolli said:


> After browsing the HevyDevy forums and reading about someone being told by their Peavey rep not to hold their breath on seeing it released before 2012, I'm slowly getting convinced we'll never gonna see this guitar released. Sad, indeed.



speaking as a man with this on pre-order, this is disheartening. When I ordered about a fortnight ago they said 60-90 days til they were ready to ship. 

one does wonder what can be so wrong about them that they are being delayed so long. that said i can get my money back if nothing happens and at £619 I'd say as a betting man I have a shot at getting a lotta guitar for very little money.


----------



## WickedSymphony

I wonder if the 2012 delay applies to the US as well, or if it's just going to be delayed for Euro distribution. Also, the Peavey US website has been updated to show the Devin model and says it is $1400. There's a pretty detailed spec list on there now, but doesn't say where exactly it was being manufactured.


----------



## rjnix_0329

So it appears my Peavey dealer was about right...2060 MSRP, 1400 street. Hmm. That's quite high, but I really do want it. At that price point, it really ought to be produced in the states.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I just got off the phone with my local guitar store.
> 
> According to him, when he called Peavey they said they "weren't really selling it in the states."
> 
> Either they're "trying it out in the Europe market to see how well it does, or they're just not going to offer it here"
> 
> 
> So fuck.
> 
> You lucky Euro Bastards.


.

Sic, I should just buy all of them for that enderman....


----------



## pstol

Voldemort signature series?


----------



## WickedSymphony

rjnix_0329 said:


> So it appears my Peavey dealer was about right...2060 MSRP, 1400 street. Hmm. That's quite high, but I really do want it. At that price point, it really ought to be produced in the states.



It really is high. If you take fps' £619 that's almost $1k flat in USD. Why it costs an extra $400 in the states I have no clue, but you are right that at that price point it should be produced in the states or at the very least we should know where it's being manufactured. I still wouldn't mind having this guitar, but at that price point I can pick up a lot of other nice guitars used that I'd probably get along with just as much, if not better.


----------



## fps

WickedSymphony said:


> It really is high. If you take fps' £619 that's almost $1k flat in USD. Why it costs an extra $400 in the states I have no clue, but you are right that at that price point it should be produced in the states or at the very least we should know where it's being manufactured. I still wouldn't mind having this guitar, but at that price point I can pick up a lot of other nice guitars used that I'd probably get along with just as much, if not better.



Honestly, I'm not sure we'll ever see it. It's like it went into production then they got the guitars from the factory and some bright spark's accidentally made them 6 strings.


----------



## Grolli

Don't know what to think regarding this guitar and its eventual release. On the one hand I do feel a little hope again after it being speced out and up on the website, but on the other hand it isn't the first time it happens..
Wouldn't hurt with some sort of official statement regarding this!


----------



## Opion

So I was flipping through the newest issue of Decibel when I see the ad for this guitar - surely if it were not coming out they wouldn't purchase ad space to show off how kickass looking this thing is? I'd have hope at least in the next 6 months that this might finally hit music stores soon, I hope...


----------



## rjnix_0329

fps said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure we'll ever see it. It's like it went into production then they got the guitars from the factory and some bright spark's accidentally made them 6 strings.



I can totally see this happening too...but who am I kidding, I would still buy it


----------



## Pewtershmit

rjnix_0329 said:


> So it appears my Peavey dealer was about right...2060 MSRP, 1400 street. Hmm. That's quite high, but I really do want it. At that price point, it really ought to be produced in the states.



Your dealer is wrong. No updated pricing has been released. The only pricing I have is from the beginning of the year which is the "offshore" price and it was under 1000 street (the exact price escapes me) 

It is VERY unlikely it will be US made, because Peavey isn't actually producing any US guitars at the moment. When they bought Composite Acoustics, their current us production facility started making exclusively those. Their plan is to build a new US production facility by 2012 that is for the HPs, Cirrus basses and any other US production guitars. So if they're saying 90 days, it is not going to be US made.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Pewtershmit said:


> Your dealer is wrong. No updated pricing has been released. The only pricing I have is from the beginning of the year which is the "offshore" price and it was under 1000 street (the exact price escapes me)
> 
> It is VERY unlikely it will be US made, because Peavey isn't actually producing any US guitars at the moment. When they bought Composite Acoustics, their current us production facility started making exclusively those. Their plan is to build a new US production facility by 2012 that is for the HPs, Cirrus basses and any other US production guitars. So if they're saying 90 days, it is not going to be US made.



He never said it was going to be US made. He said if the price is that high, then it SHOULD be US made. His pricing is also correct, as the official Peavey website has been updated and shows the MSRP and street prices being at $2060 and $1400.


----------



## ppinkham

The listing on the Peavey site does show a change of specs from the original specs announced in Jan. 2010. It used to list the wings as being alder, but now lists them as mahogany. Also, it used to list it as having Sperzel tuners, and now it does not.

Small changes, but the reason for the delays may be because of problems with both the tuners and original wood in the guitars.


----------



## Pewtershmit

WickedSymphony said:


> He never said it was going to be US made. He said if the price is that high, then it SHOULD be US made. His pricing is also correct, as the official Peavey website has been updated and shows the MSRP and street prices being at $2060 and $1400.



my apologies, I hadn't seen the website listing. 

I'll ask my rep what the deal is this week. get the scoopsicle.


----------



## rjnix_0329

300th post on this thread, and still no guitar or firm release date . Let us know what your rep says, Pewtershmit, I am interested to hear the latest "news" .


----------



## WickedSymphony

Pewtershmit said:


> my apologies, I hadn't seen the website listing.
> 
> I'll ask my rep what the deal is this week. get the scoopsicle.



It's all good, man. 

And good luck with your rep, though I'd be surprised if you hear anything we haven't already heard at this point.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Aw, those changes make me a tad sad. I still want the guitar, but the alder and Sperzels made it a little bit more unique in a world of basswood or mahogany and Grover seven strings.


----------



## kenshin

For UK fans, the price has increased on Peavey's website from £729 to £799.

Peavey :: Devin Townsend Signature PXD Vicious 7 String Baritone


----------



## Sofos

Asked Mark at Gordonlasalle.com. he said this:

We have these guitars on order and they will be here within 30-60 days. We are now taking $250 deposits for orders on this model.

needless to say, as soon as i got $250, im depositing.


----------



## CONNORPUTREFY

I have one of these on order. these were supposed to be out i was told by dolphin music uk "mid to late september" so i calls up today excited as a lil kid at christmas to be told it has be put back till................. NOVEMBER 30TH!!! saddened as i was i gets on the phone to Peavey Uk, to be fair they were apologetic and pointed a firm finger of blame at Peavey USA. i explained that as a huge company that this is deplorable and not a good look for the company. i asked what are chances of the guitar coming sooner that nov 30th. she said well nothing has ever came before the announced date and if honest she said it would more that likely be delayed again. HOW FUCKIN SHITE IS THIS!?!?!? AND WHAT CAN BE DONE ABOUT IT???


----------



## rjnix_0329

Well, I guess that means I'm in no hurry to get a thousand bucks together haha...maybe, if we are lucky, it'll be a (late) Christmas present to myself. There is absolutely nothing to be done, unless you want to demand a refund/not buy the guitar, and invest in somethign else. Nothing speaks louder to a big company than lost revenue.


----------



## Blasphemer

rjnix_0329 said:


> 300th post on this thread, and still no guitar or firm release date . Let us know what your rep says, Pewtershmit, I am interested to hear the latest "news" .



Peavey :: Devin Townsend Signature PXD Vicious 7 String Baritone There's definitely a guitar...


----------



## rjnix_0329

Okay, there is A guitar, I was looking for plural, as in I can own one


----------



## Blasphemer

rjnix_0329 said:


> Okay, there is A guitar, I was looking for plural, as in I can own one



Maybe it's just the one, and you have to kill DT and take over his life to own it.


----------



## ppinkham

Devin was answering questions on formspring last night. He said he was told we'd see it in about 100 days.

*sigh*


----------



## wyldweasil

so basically we'll see this next year...
By the time these come out I'll actually be able to afford one


----------



## sell2792

Peavey sucks at releasing guitars.


----------



## edkaye

I was browsing around the Peavey site, and look what I just found:

Peavey :: Devin Townsend Signature PXD Vicious 7 String Baritone

Yep, it's finally here, and rings in at a staggering $2059.9 USD. Ouch!

I've been waiting forever for this to come out, as I've been craving both a baritone and a 7-string, but right now, I'm out of work, so it doesn't look like it's going to happen. Well, I did have a bunch of money from selling all my camera gear, but I didn't actually think they were ever going to put this out, and I bought a bunch of other guitars with the money (that reminds me, I need to do a couple of NGDs). Bugger!

Looks nice, but that price tag is INSANE!

Here's the specs: 

24 jumbo frets
- 28" scale
- 14 degree headstock pitch
- Striking 2 tone gun metal gray/black finish
- Rock Maple Neck Through Body construction
- Mahogany body wings w/ maple cap
- Ebony fretboard
- Phosphorescent side markers
- EMG 81-7 Bridge Pickup
- EMG SA-7 Single Coil Neck Pickup
- Single Volume Control with pearl inlay
- 3 way pickup selector toggle
- Special Devin Townsend 12th fret logo
- Custom designed locking machine heads
- Heavy duty fixed bridge-string through body
- Black TUSQ topnut
- Graphite re-inforced neck
- Dual action torsion rod
- Specially designed Coffin Case® included
- Unpacked weight: 9.5 lbs.
- Weight Unpacked: 9.50 lb(4.309 kg)
- Weight Packed: 28.50 lb(12.927 kg)
- Width Packed: 21.75"(55.245 cm)
- Height Packed: 60.5"(153.67 cm)
- Depth Packed: 4.5"(11.43 cm)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It says $1399.99 on the link. 

Also, there's no link to buy it, like other instruments on the Peavey site, so lets see how long it takes to actually hit dealers.


----------



## edkaye

.


----------



## edkaye

MaxOfMetal said:


> It says $1399.99 on the link.
> 
> Also, there's no link to buy it, like other instruments on the Peavey site, so lets see how long it takes to actually hit dealers.



Really? Whaaaaaaa? Maybe their site is detecting that I am in Canada, and therefore trying to screw me over... I definitely see $2059.99 though. Bizarre!

UPDATE: I changed my location to USA, and now am seeing the $1399 price. What a stupid website, and what an insane currency conversion. Luckily, dealers up here don't actually charge that much!


----------



## edkaye

MaxOfMetal said:


> It says $1399.99 on the link.
> 
> Also, there's no link to buy it, like other instruments on the Peavey site, so lets see how long it takes to actually hit dealers.



Yeah, I doubt many dealers will order them in. I love Dev, but it's not like he's a huge artist. A good dealer should be able to do a special order for one though. That being said, I've had an 8-string Schecter on order from a dealer in Canada for 4 months now!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

edkaye said:


> Really? Whaaaaaaa? Maybe their site is detecting that I am in Canada, and therefore trying to screw me over... I definitely see $2059.99 though. Bizarre!


----------



## shadowmill

At least you guys have a price - the Australian peavey site is blank!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Man, that's _almost_ a sexy, sexy guitar. 7 string V ToM/String-through with H/S pickups configuration is something I'd expect to jump at, but I'd probably get some weird looks for the paper bag I'd have to keep over that monstrosity of a headstock. Total chubkiller.


----------



## Edika

The European price given in their site is 1579 Euros which id close to the 2059.99$. Here's hoping we will get it here to the 1399.99$ conversion which is around 1030 Euros. Knowing dealers in Europe we'll get fucked again


----------



## ppinkham

ppinkham said:


> Devin was answering questions on formspring last night. He said he was told we'd see it in about 100 days.
> 
> *sigh*



Quoting myself, for those who missed it. 100 days until it is for sale.


----------



## shadowmill

ppinkham said:


> Quoting myself, for those who missed it. 100 days until it is for sale.


 

And counting...


----------



## edkaye

ppinkham said:


> Quoting myself, for those who missed it. 100 days until it is for sale.



Thanks for that. 

I love Peavey, but they've made a mess of this one a bit. They shouldn't have announced it until they were closer to having a mass produceable model.


----------



## Dooky

I thought Dev said it wasn't going to have a neck pickup or that fugly Vshaped TOMS bridge - was instead looking at having one EMG bridge pickup and a hipshot type bridge; which would look HEAPS better.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Edika said:


> The European price given in their site is 1579 Euros which id close to the 2059.99$. Here's hoping we will get it here to the 1399.99$ conversion which is around 1030 Euros. Knowing dealers in Europe we'll get fucked again



It's not just the dealers, but the importation taxes your country forces upon goods. 



edkaye said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I love Peavey, but they've made a mess of this one a bit. They shouldn't have announced it until they were closer to having a mass produceable model.



In Peavey's defense Devy hasn't exactly been the easiest artist to work with. If you look through earlier pages in this thread you'll see that Devy brought the guitar "back to the drawing board" a few times, hence all the changes that were going to be made but wound up not happening. It seems Peavey is taking a bit more control now and trying to force the guitar to market, for better or worse.


----------



## fps

"Dear Kit.

This email is in regards to your recent order with Dolphin Music.

We have just received some devastating news from Peavey in regards to the Vicious PXD Devin Townsend guitar.

Due to a mistake on Peavey's side, ourselves (Dolphin Music), as well as some of our competitors, were advertising the guitar with a price of £619.

Unfortunately Peavey has now detected the mistake and has informed us that the correct retail price for this guitar is in fact £1279.

At this moment in time and due to the mistake and the fact that we are not able to supply the guitar, we have removed the guitar from our website.

We are able to cancel your order and refund any amount already paid immediately. If you wish to proceed with your order, please get in contact with myself or one of my colleagues and we can help.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused, but this situation is completely out of our control."


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

That isn't a mistake, that's a major fuck up. Why did they suddenly double the price? I though Devy wanted it to be below $1000 and it was being made overseas(I assume Korean since I don't think Peavey has a Japanese contract).


----------



## fps

dragonblade629 said:


> That isn't a mistake, that's a major fuck up. Why did they suddenly double the price? I though Devy wanted it to be below $1000 and it was being made overseas(I assume Korean since I don't think Peavey has a Japanese contract).



I think I'm within my rights, since they've already taken my money, to demand the guitar for that price. I'm consulting my uncle who's a lawyer. Had to sell some stuff to make the money to buy this so I'm fairly angry.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

fps said:


> I think I'm within my rights, since they've already taken my money, to demand the guitar for that price. I'm consulting my uncle who's a lawyer. Had to sell some stuff to make the money to buy this so I'm fairly angry.



Try it. Did you pay full or deposit? I think the pre-order agreement may count as a legal contract, thus stating the definitive price, though that may only work if you paid in full. Then again, I'm not a lawyer, and I don't really know anything about British law.


----------



## fps

dragonblade629 said:


> Try it. Did you pay full or deposit? I think the pre-order agreement may count as a legal contract, thus stating the definitive price, though that may only work if you paid in full. Then again, I'm not a lawyer, and I don't really know anything about British law.



Paid in full. The T&Cs say that they can increase the price if there is an INCREASE in price to them in supplying the guitar. But it sounds like they never had a price from Peavey in the first place, just received it now, and panicked. In which case there was no increase in anything, just guesswork on their part, and they haven't got a leg to stand on. I think they were happy to advertise at a price and take my money, you know? It's left a bit of a sour taste.


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not just the dealers, but the importation taxes your country forces upon goods.



They actually aren't import taxes but VAT. Which, in any way, does not justify a x2 multiplier on price.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Well, then...I guess that explains the price difference from before. Sorry you're stuck in that mess, fps. Hopefully they'll honor the original price for you.


----------



## fps

WickedSymphony said:


> Well, then...I guess that explains the price difference from before. Sorry you're stuck in that mess, fps. Hopefully they'll honor the original price for you.



Thanks matey, me too!


----------



## ppinkham

fps said:


> I think I'm within my rights, since they've already taken my money, to demand the guitar for that price. I'm consulting my uncle who's a lawyer. Had to sell some stuff to make the money to buy this so I'm fairly angry.



You paid for a guitar that isn't set to hit stores for months, so I think that from a legal standpoint that if the company is willing to refund the entire amount you paid, then they really have no other obligations. 

If they refused to refund the money, then angling for them to sell you the guitar at that price would make sense.


----------



## Scrubface05

Not too big of a fan to be honest. Something iffy about it.


----------



## ppinkham

MaxOfMetal said:


> In Peavey's defense Devy hasn't exactly been the easiest artist to work with. If you look through earlier pages in this thread you'll see that Devy brought the guitar "back to the drawing board" a few times, hence all the changes that were going to be made but wound up not happening. It seems Peavey is taking a bit more control now and trying to force the guitar to market, for better or worse.



In all honesty I don't think it was Devin at all. I think Peavey wanted it to seem that it was a true collaborative effort and asked for input, but I think their minds were made up back in January 2010 when it was announced at NAMM. I have a feeling the delays had more to do with production costs and locations.

Devin has even stated a few times that this isn't the type of guitar he wanted in the first place, but Peavey had wanted him to endorse a "metal" guitar and this is it. Dev was hoping for a tele-style guitar, which they did make for him, but not for sale.


----------



## Dooky

ppinkham said:


> Devin has even stated a few times that this isn't the type of guitar he wanted in the first place, but Peavey had wanted him to endorse a "metal" guitar and this is it. Dev was hoping for a tele-style guitar, which they did make for him, but not for sale.




I would have much preferred a tele-style 7 string from Dev (much like the ESP one he had). I like V shape guitars, but this one just doesn't float my boat. Im a huge Devin Townsend fan and I _really_ want to like this guitar; but I just don't.


----------



## shadowmill

Dooky said:


> I would have much preferred a tele-style 7 string from Dev (much like the ESP one he had). I like V shape guitars, but this one just doesn't float my boat. Im a huge Devin Townsend fan and I _really_ want to like this guitar; but I just don't.



The V isn't one my all time fav shapes, but the _Hevy Devy Sevy_ does look pretty tough by comparison to what else is on the market....(plus its hard to go past that 28 inch scale!) 

I saw Devin playing a white version in a recent deconstruction rehearsal vid - didn't look half bad.


----------



## Pewtershmit

fps said:


> Paid in full. The T&Cs say that they can increase the price if there is an INCREASE in price to them in supplying the guitar. But it sounds like they never had a price from Peavey in the first place, just received it now, and panicked. In which case there was no increase in anything, just guesswork on their part, and they haven't got a leg to stand on. I think they were happy to advertise at a price and take my money, you know? It's left a bit of a sour taste.



Dealers have had pricing since it was announced in 2010. It's not the dealer's fault Peavey changed the price nor should they be required to honor the price.

You would have a better chance contacting Peavey with your situation. Not saying they'll do anything, but bring your problem to the source of the issue. Your dealer is not at fault.


----------



## ppinkham

This video shows Devin playing tele Peavey made for him. It is a 6-string, btw. Devin said he prefers 6-strings on formspring the other day. The white V is in the video, too:


The sig V that Peavey is selling (maybe) was the one that Devin used (for the most part) in recording the album "Deconstruction." Notice in these rehearsals for the upcoming "Deconstruction" show he doesn't actually play that one? Not too reassuring. lol


----------



## elrrek

The Vicious I and II are serious contenders against an LTD or a Schecter I would say, wonder where I can get one?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

fps said:


> I think I'm within my rights, since they've already taken my money, to demand the guitar for that price. I'm consulting my uncle who's a lawyer. Had to sell some stuff to make the money to buy this so I'm fairly angry.



I never get where this mentality came from... I get people in my shoe store all the time trying to say the price on the sign was different from the shoe at checkout (usually they just cant read or the shoe is in the wrong place) and then DEMAND I give it to them at the price they claim. I have never ONCE worked at any store that honors that claim... If something was miss-priced then we go *oh shit our bad* and fix the price tag.


Its one thing if the company advertised it for the original price full well knowing it was double that, but as far as the company knew it was that price which is why it was advertised as such... as soon as the company knew it wasn't that price they pulled the product from their website and offered refunds to anyone with any money into it. You honestly cannot expect them to do more than that or give you a 50% discount on product they don't even have.

I mean shit I'm sure they would love to do the same thing to peavey and go *well you told us the product was this price and now you say it isn't so etc* but it isn't going to happen. The most you can do is raise a stink and try to get them to give you a discount on a future purchase for the aggravation but depending on how that company works that might be a stretch as well.


----------



## fps

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I never get where this mentality came from... I get people in my shoe store all the time trying to say the price on the sign was different from the shoe at checkout (usually they just cant read or the shoe is in the wrong place) and then DEMAND I give it to them at the price they claim. I have never ONCE worked at any store that honors that claim... If something was miss-priced then we go *oh shit our bad* and fix the price tag.
> 
> 
> Its one thing if the company advertised it for the original price full well knowing it was double that, but as far as the company knew it was that price which is why it was advertised as such... as soon as the company knew it wasn't that price they pulled the product from their website and offered refunds to anyone with any money into it. You honestly cannot expect them to do more than that or give you a 50% discount on product they don't even have.
> 
> I mean shit I'm sure they would love to do the same thing to peavey and go *well you told us the product was this price and now you say it isn't so etc* but it isn't going to happen. The most you can do is raise a stink and try to get them to give you a discount on a future purchase for the aggravation but depending on how that company works that might be a stretch as well.



You may be surprised to learn that I also work in a shoe shop. And sometimes an item is indeed more at the till than it is advertised for and we have to tell the customer it was a mistake and they do not have the right to pay what it was advertised for in the window. Legally we don't have to sell at the price in the window so long as we rectify the mistake within 24 hours.

BUT

I have made a deal with the website. I'm not asking to pay less, I've paid less. They have told me they're going to sell it to me for that price, and I've paid in full. Retailers take advantage of customers all the time, I've seen it because I work in retail, and I'm sick of it, for instance I'll always let a customer know when head office has changed sale pricing on a product to a lower figure than the one on the sticker, instead of charging them the higher sale price they were willing to pay like others I work with. I don't want a refund, I've already lost my first proper guitar, which I'd had for 9 years, to pay for this, and I can't go and get THAT back now can I? Cos that would be going back on a deal. I gave them a huge amount of money knowing my product wouldn't arrive possibly for 6 months, and they were perfectly happy to take it without checking properly what the price of the guitar was. As far as I'm concerned there's a contract there to sell the product for that price.


----------



## shadowmill

Pewtershmit said:


> Dealers have had pricing since it was announced in 2010. It's not the dealer's fault Peavey changed the price nor should they be required to honor the price.
> 
> You would have a better chance contacting Peavey with your situation. Not saying they'll do anything, but bring your problem to the source of the issue. Your dealer is not at fault.



I concur but sadly- Peavey _won't_ respond to any correspondence...I've emailed them EVERY week for the last five weeks asking for info (of any kind) and received nadda response... sure, I live in Australia, and per capita they would sell bugger all guitars...but still, where is the customer service?? Kinda makes you wonder WTF is really going on?


----------



## shadowmill

ppinkham said:


> This video shows Devin playing tele Peavey made for him. It is a 6-string, btw. Devin said he prefers 6-strings on formspring the other day. The white V is in the video, too:
> 
> 
> The sig V that Peavey is selling (maybe) was the one that Devin used (for the most part) in recording the album "Deconstruction." Notice in these rehearsals for the upcoming "Deconstruction" show he doesn't actually play that one? Not too reassuring. lol



About a minute in he's got that bad boy out!


----------



## shadowmill

the white one I mean!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

fps said:


> Retailers take advantage of customers all the time,



Except that's not the case here... as they fully intended on selling you the instrument for that price until it was otherwise available to them. 

Its not their fault you chose to sell your first guitar in a rush. You full well knew you had 6+ months before the guitar would exist which left you with PLENTY of time to come up with the scratch through other means then rushing to sell your precious guitar. That was **your** bad not theirs and you can't blame them for your mistake.

and I'm sure they properly checked the price of the guitar or they wouldn't have advertised it on their website as such. Note how when they got info from peavey changing their price they IMMEDIATELY pulled the product from the site instead of just upping the price of it. Why do you think that is? Maybe because they were afraid peavey might pull that shit again and don't want to do that to more customers? A thought?

The only people at fault here are peavey for the delays and misinformation and you for preemptively selling your guitar. So imo your directing your anger at the wrong place because they retailers pretty much done everything they reasonably can. 

I work at a shoe store too... we don't ever to give into that asshole customer who comes off exactly like that, an asshole, demanding we change the price of something that is out of our control. All we can do is work with the stuff within our control no different than this guitar sellers doing.


----------



## fps

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Except that's not the case here... as they fully intended on selling you the instrument for that price until it was otherwise available to them.
> 
> Its not their fault you chose to sell your first guitar in a rush. You full well knew you had 6+ months before the guitar would exist which left you with PLENTY of time to come up with the scratch through other means then rushing to sell your precious guitar. That was **your** bad not theirs and you can't blame them for your mistake.
> 
> and I'm sure they properly checked the price of the guitar or they wouldn't have advertised it on their website as such. Note how when they got info from peavey changing their price they IMMEDIATELY pulled the product from the site instead of just upping the price of it. Why do you think that is? Maybe because they were afraid peavey might pull that shit again and don't want to do that to more customers? A thought?
> 
> The only people at fault here are peavey for the delays and misinformation and you for preemptively selling your guitar. So imo your directing your anger at the wrong place because they retailers pretty much done everything they reasonably can.
> 
> I work at a shoe store too... we don't ever to give into that asshole customer who comes off exactly like that, an asshole, demanding we change the price of something that is out of our control. All we can do is work with the stuff within our control no different than this guitar sellers doing.



Hey, thanks for raising these points. First up, I feel I should assure you I'm not the kind of guy who gets angry about everything. I don't look for a fight, I don't try and screw people over, but I do expect people I deal with to be sure of what they're doing and to honour their agreements. 

This has raised my hackles because I see customers getting screwed all the time, and I feel like these guys are now trying to make up the rules as they go along. I've paid a fair few crazy mark-ups in my time, now I mainly buy secondhand, and yes I think that the one time the people selling the thing screw up, maybe it should be a score for all the people who've looked at the deal and gone "yes, that's good, let's do this". £619, for what we know about the guitar, doesn't seem unreasonably cheap considering it's Korean made, check out a PRS MM baritone for something in a similar range. It looked a good deal, maybe the frets wouldn't be perfect, whatever, I took my chances.

I feel I should tell you I came up with the money early, selling the guitar, because they assured me they'd had plenty of orders and if I wanted to get one of the guitars when they shipped I'd need to pre-order. At the time the estimate for delivery was 90 days, that has since been put back. That's down to Peavey, not the shop, still, it's fair to put it in, in my defence. 

If I had taken money for a product and agreed to sell it for less than its RRP price, I'd also remove the thing from the website. Why? Well they don't want now to start selling them at the higher price because what happens to those people who pre-ordered, who have paid, who have got receipts for one of these guitars when they come in? Are they put to the back of the line? 

They've pulled the guitar from the site in an attempt to persuade the people who have pre-ordered that there's nothing that can be done about fulfilling their part of the agreements they've struck. If they aren't showing the guitar, they can say they can't get hold of it, and therefore there's nothing left to be done but refund the money. In reality they could of course still receive shipment of the guitar since they clearly had a deal with Peavey to supply it. But it would cost them a lot of money if that could be proved, so they're trying to wash their hands of the thing.

If the store feels it's been let down by Peavey, or misinformed, then I'm sorry they feel that way but they should take it up with Peavey, that isn't anything to do with me.


----------



## fps

Pewtershmit said:


> Dealers have had pricing since it was announced in 2010. It's not the dealer's fault Peavey changed the price nor should they be required to honor the price.
> 
> You would have a better chance contacting Peavey with your situation. Not saying they'll do anything, but bring your problem to the source of the issue. Your dealer is not at fault.



I take this on board too. I'm honestly still gonna order from the site I bought the guitar from for some other stuff, I've bought from them before and I'll do it again, but if, for once, this is a good deal for me and everyone else who ordered the guitar from them, then so be it, good times.


----------



## ppinkham

shadowmill said:


> About a minute in he's got that bad boy out!



Which, if you take a closer look, does not have the same specs as the one being sold. I take this to mean that he really isn't satisfied with the one Peavey is selling, but is more than happy to play the ones they actually did make to his specifications.

All assumption on my part, based on some of the things he's said in the past year in correspondences.


----------



## ppinkham

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I never get where this mentality came from... I get people in my shoe store all the time trying to say the price on the sign was different from the shoe at checkout (usually they just cant read or the shoe is in the wrong place) and then DEMAND I give it to them at the price they claim. I have never ONCE worked at any store that honors that claim... If something was miss-priced then we go *oh shit our bad* and fix the price tag.



I've been involved in retail and customer service for about 20 years now, and this was done everywhere I have worked. Large retail stores around here will sell an item for the price it has been advertised or marked for, within reason. It isn't the customer's fault the store cannot perform the simple act of pricing merchandising correctly. A store lists something at a certain price, then they should honor it. If they screwed up, then what better incentive to not screw it up again.

If stores kept on top of their inventory, it shouldn't be a problem. I used to manage a large retail store, and even though we had this policy, not once did I ever have to give a customer an item at an incorrect price, simply because I made sure that inventory and prices were checked throughout the day, everyday. It's part of the job. I never had a customer attempt to manipulate a price to try and get a bargain, either.

With special orders we notified the customers in print on their receipts that pre-ordered item prices were subject to change, and the customer would be responsible for the full amount of the price at the time of pickup, and that any money owed would be refunded to the customer at the same time.


----------



## CONNORPUTREFY

i cancelled the guitar. THE biggest piss take ever. FUCK PEAVEY AND FUCK DEVIN TOWNSEND FOR LETTING THIS GO LIKE THIS. DISGUSTING ALTOGETHER! shoulda stuck with esp devy or at least went with a more reputable company. bullshit!!!i couldnt even be arsed chasing the trading standards thing. i just bought an esp instead.an the can stick there v up their arse!


----------



## drmosh

CONNORPUTREFY said:


> i cancelled the guitar. THE biggest piss take ever. FUCK PEAVEY AND FUCK DEVIN TOWNSEND FOR LETTING THIS GO LIKE THIS. DISGUSTING ALTOGETHER! shoulda stuck with esp devy or at least went with a more reputable company. bullshit!!!i couldnt even be arsed chasing the trading standards thing. i just bought an esp instead.an the can stick there v up their arse!



How in any way is this Devin Townsend's fault you crazy person. Calm down.
And also, how much do you think an ESP would run you? I think, possibly, just maybe a hell of a lot more than that peavey V will (might?) ever cost. Think for a minute before you go shouting.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Since when was Peavey not a reputable company?


----------



## drmosh

dragonblade629 said:


> Since when was Peavey not a reputable company?



Since they said a guitar would cost X and it ended up costing Y>X


----------



## Guitarman700

Since an angry Irish man with 18 posts said so.


----------



## ppinkham

CONNORPUTREFY said:


> i cancelled the guitar. THE biggest piss take ever. FUCK PEAVEY AND FUCK DEVIN TOWNSEND FOR LETTING THIS GO LIKE THIS. DISGUSTING ALTOGETHER! shoulda stuck with esp devy or at least went with a more reputable company. bullshit!!!i couldnt even be arsed chasing the trading standards thing. i just bought an esp instead.an the can stick there v up their arse!



That's some funny shit right there.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Mind posting the NGD for that ESP you claim to have purchased, CONNORPUTREFY? You did actually purchase a guitar and are not just raging, right?


----------



## CONNORPUTREFY

how is peavey not a reputable compnay? for the very reason as the amigo up there said so and for my contact with peavey uk who said and i quote " this happens all the time with our new products and in fact i would be more inclined to believe it would be out early 2012" you can ponder upon that statement as much as you want. 18 posts? since when was that relevant to an opinion. so the question is, did any of you buy the guitar at the 1279 price? i know for fact there were 8 people who took the guitar out on finance with dolphin. 3 who bought it outright. and alot of people bought it through GAK at 750. This is serious bad shit for folk cause taking out finance on this can damage credit ratings etc. so any questions on the peavey/reputable company thing? This is pish poor. and posting pics of my esp thats on the way? dude im sure there is a pic of it on this site somewhere. raging? an understatement.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

CONNORPUTREFY said:


> This is pish poor.



Pish poor indeed


----------



## fps

CONNORPUTREFY said:


> how is peavey not a reputable compnay? for the very reason as the amigo up there said so and for my contact with peavey uk who said and i quote " this happens all the time with our new products and in fact i would be more inclined to believe it would be out early 2012" you can ponder upon that statement as much as you want. 18 posts? since when was that relevant to an opinion. so the question is, did any of you buy the guitar at the 1279 price? i know for fact there were 8 people who took the guitar out on finance with dolphin. 3 who bought it outright. and alot of people bought it through GAK at 750. This is serious bad shit for folk cause taking out finance on this can damage credit ratings etc. so any questions on the peavey/reputable company thing? This is pish poor. and posting pics of my esp thats on the way? dude im sure there is a pic of it on this site somewhere. raging? an understatement.



Connor, I bought it outright, not even a deposit. To me, it's a done deal. I'm awaiting shipment of the guitar, it's that simple! They are contradicting themselves all over the place, they said they can't supply the guitar, then said this was because it would cost more for them to buy it than sell it. Which means they CAN supply the guitar. It's not illegal for them to sell at a loss, it IS illegal to try and void the agreement. 

Out of interest when did you find this out? I sent an email enquiry, just for a standard update, then almost immediately received the news that they were trying to wriggle out of their legal obligation. 

And what did you get instead?


----------



## Justin Bailey

Hey guys, lay off my Irish buddy, he's probably just drunk.


----------



## CONNORPUTREFY

How ya doin boss, i had been waiting for about 2-3mths and as you can imagine getting more irate as the goal posts were constantly moving. from august to mid sept/end sept then i was told 30th nov (which came from peavey). absolute planks to speak with on the phone. then dolphin contacted me some 4 days ago i reckon to tell me, peavey arnt supplying the guitar because of monetary descrepancies per piece on the order i.e. no body has paid full amount and are not shipping the guitars as a result. where did you order yours at and have you spoken to them about it etc? i cancelled it and bought an esp/ltd M417 i think, haha i dunno man, it was bought on a whim as i own alot of high end Ibby rgs/uni, jacksons and a few custom builds and have never owned an esp. it were 7oo and something but gave me it for £619 as paid for devy guitar. trully pissed off and really cant be bothered chasing it up via trading standards etc. although u could but i feel that it would take the joy out of the guitar. knowing me ill pick it up again sometime(hopefully on the cheap like i did with me christian olde wolbers jackson - free!). i dont think i have ever experienced such shite from a guitar that has caused me so many headaches


----------



## CONNORPUTREFY

i dont drink


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

CONNORPUTREFY said:


> how is peavey not a reputable compnay? for the very reason as the amigo up there said so and for my contact with peavey uk who said and i quote " this happens all the time with our new products and in fact i would be more inclined to believe it would be out early 2012" you can ponder upon that statement as much as you want. 18 posts? since when was that relevant to an opinion. so the question is, did any of you buy the guitar at the 1279 price? i know for fact there were 8 people who took the guitar out on finance with dolphin. 3 who bought it outright. and alot of people bought it through GAK at 750. This is serious bad shit for folk cause taking out finance on this can damage credit ratings etc. so any questions on the peavey/reputable company thing? This is pish poor. and posting pics of my esp thats on the way? dude im sure there is a pic of it on this site somewhere. raging? an understatement.



[citation needed]
[citation needed] so many times.

I'm not sure if you know what reputable means.



> *rep·u·ta·ble/&#712;repy&#601;t&#601;b&#601;l/*
> 
> Adjective: Having a good reputation.


Tell me one player who's used Peavey that doesn't think they're a fantastic company. 

Case and point-I bought a Vypyr 15 a few months back. It was missing a knob, and the store wouldn't replace it. I called Peavey and they had no problem sending me a new knob, and it came in a few days. It's things like that that make a company reputable, as well as the fact that nearly every product they release is fantastic.


I have to say, eight people is a lot, considering that this is probably one of the niche-iest production guitars ever.

So, what ESP have you "ordered"?

That was definently raging, the fuckwit grammar and general negative sentiment proves that.


----------



## CONNORPUTREFY

lol of course mate, u know best. im away to play guitar.......


----------



## fps

CONNORPUTREFY said:


> How ya doin boss, i had been waiting for about 2-3mths and as you can imagine getting more irate as the goal posts were constantly moving. from august to mid sept/end sept then i was told 30th nov (which came from peavey). absolute planks to speak with on the phone. then dolphin contacted me some 4 days ago i reckon to tell me, peavey arnt supplying the guitar because of monetary descrepancies per piece on the order i.e. no body has paid full amount and are not shipping the guitars as a result. where did you order yours at and have you spoken to them about it etc? i cancelled it and bought an esp/ltd M417 i think, haha i dunno man, it was bought on a whim as i own alot of high end Ibby rgs/uni, jacksons and a few custom builds and have never owned an esp. it were 7oo and something but gave me it for £619 as paid for devy guitar. trully pissed off and really cant be bothered chasing it up via trading standards etc. although u could but i feel that it would take the joy out of the guitar. knowing me ill pick it up again sometime(hopefully on the cheap like i did with me christian olde wolbers jackson - free!). i dont think i have ever experienced such shite from a guitar that has caused me so many headaches



Ah, see I knew it was going to take a long time to come in, I was prepared to wait months and months, I've finally found something I really want, from an artist I really admire. I was also interested in the Gibson V 7-string but of course I now can't buy one because they've all gone 

How did you get the Wolbers guitar for free if you don't mind me asking, and would you recommend one? I haven't bought a guitar for 6 years, and my main guitar I've had for 8, it's not often I buy a piece of gear like this, it was researched hard, that's why dolphin's behaviour is proving such a disappointment. I live on minimum wage cos of my desire to write and play music, it's tough finding the thing you want and then people trying to screw you out of it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

CONNORPUTREFY said:


> How ya doin boss, i had been waiting for about 2-3mths and as you can imagine getting more irate as the goal posts were constantly moving. from august to mid sept/end sept then i was told 30th nov (which came from peavey). absolute planks to speak with on the phone. then dolphin contacted me some 4 days ago i reckon to tell me, peavey arnt supplying the guitar because of monetary descrepancies per piece on the order i.e. no body has paid full amount and are not shipping the guitars as a result. where did you order yours at and have you spoken to them about it etc? i cancelled it and bought an esp/ltd M417 i think, haha i dunno man, it was bought on a whim as i own alot of high end Ibby rgs/uni, jacksons and a few custom builds and have never owned an esp. it were 7oo and something but gave me it for £619 as paid for devy guitar. trully pissed off and really cant be bothered chasing it up via trading standards etc. although u could but i feel that it would take the joy out of the guitar. knowing me ill pick it up again sometime(hopefully on the cheap like i did with me christian olde wolbers jackson - free!). i dont think i have ever experienced such shite from a guitar that has caused me so many headaches









You aren't lying about the customs or the COW, right? I think that's what you said in that massacre of the English language.


----------



## CONNORPUTREFY

Ya can see this video on scuzz for those who live in the uk!

Well theres the custom builds. both are mine. and the COW is quality, its my live guitar - 1 knob, 1 pick up, 7 strings - all i need. For a mahogony guitar, its soooo goddamn light. Ive toured the balls outta it and its never let me down. i even got it in camo, which to be honest looks as if someone has been sick over it but i love it. so has anyone got a devy yet? massacre of the english language? are you a guitarist, an english teacher or in fact one of these people that just talks shit on internet forums. i think the latter.


----------



## fps

I was going to say, the company told me one guy took an LTD instead of the Devin, thought it would be a coincidence too far if it wasn't you.


----------



## CONNORPUTREFY

i look forward to gettin a blast on it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I require a spoon pic to believe you.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

dragonblade629 said:


> You aren't lying about the customs or the COW, right? I think that's what you said in that massacre of the English language.


----------



## shadowmill

CONNORPUTREFY said:


> ....so has anyone got a devy yet?....




Or for that matter - actually played one?


----------



## Edika

I just saw this and I am not sure if it is true or not:
PEAVEY: GUITARE ELECTRIQUE PEAVEY PXD Vicious Devin Townsend Signature

They say it is in stock and the price is very very good (718 Euros!!). Too bad I have no money . So any people in France interested (or in Europe also, they may do international shipping) can send them an email to see if they actually have it!

EDIT: I had bought my Mesa 4x12 cab from them, they had the best price from any other store I found in the internet, in France and aside from a small screw up from the shipping company (I had to wait two weeks because they passed and never left a note or phoned me) everything went cool.


----------



## cronux

not a bad price on this one (specs good)... but the headstock is a big turn off 4 me


----------



## fps

Edika said:


> I just saw this and I am not sure if it is true or not:
> PEAVEY: GUITARE ELECTRIQUE PEAVEY PXD Vicious Devin Townsend Signature
> 
> They say it is in stock and the price is very very good (718 Euros!!). Too bad I have no money . So any people in France interested (or in Europe also, they may do international shipping) can send them an email to see if they actually have it!
> 
> EDIT: I had bought my Mesa 4x12 cab from them, they had the best price from any other store I found in the internet, in France and aside from a small screw up from the shipping company (I had to wait two weeks because they passed and never left a note or phoned me) everything went cool.



Don't do it, the price is incorrect I've just had an absolute nightmare in England with the same issue, the price was incorrectly issued by Peavey it's closer to £1300 for the guitar.


----------



## UnderTheSign

If the new price has already been issued by Peavey, shouldn't that webshop have changed it by now?
Might be worth sending them an email inquiring about the price etc.... Not me though as my French is mèrde!


----------



## wyldweasil

great so they're actually releasing this to the the streets and my local Peavey Dealer goes out of business, thanks Daddy's


----------



## fps

UnderTheSign said:


> If the new price has already been issued by Peavey, shouldn't that webshop have changed it by now?
> Might be worth sending them an email inquiring about the price etc.... Not me though as my French is mèrde!



Hi there,
Yes, they should have done, but they haven't, by all means send them an email. I think no-one should buy this guitar, Peavey has wrecked everything about the launch of it and there is a series of very disappointed people who have been priced out of something they thought within their reach, because of the poor handling of this guitar's launch.


----------



## wyldweasil

Dev retweeted something about the guitar today, and the guitar on this page doesn't look shopped:
http://peavey.com/products/instruments/electricguitars/pxd/index.cfm/item/1065/DT Vicious.htmlhttps://twitter.com/#!/TroyProsser/status/135136369902231552
unless I'm missing something


----------



## rjnix_0329

Is this thing really still not available?


----------



## Llexileon

wyldweasil said:


> Dev retweeted something about the guitar today, and the guitar on this page doesn't look shopped:
> https://twitter.com/#!/TroyProsser/status/135136369902231552
> unless I'm missing something


 
Bridge -> Neck alignment looks pretty wacky on that particular guitar. The high E string is almost completely off the fretboard by the 20th fret


----------



## rjnix_0329

Llexileon said:


> Bridge -> Neck alignment looks pretty wacky on that particular guitar. The high E string is almost completely off the fretboard by the 20th fret



Huh, you're right! It gets really bad up high, but even at the 12th it looks like you would almost have to bend it up and out of tune to get it to ring out very well. Hopefully it's just an odd photo or a poor edit. For that kind of money, I want to be able to play the high E


----------



## Llexileon

rjnix_0329 said:


> Hopefully it's just an odd photo or a poor edit. For that kind of money, I want to be able to play the high E


 
It's definitely a build quality issue, check out the string alignment behind the tune-o-matic, you can see the Low E string is coming off at a funny angle cause the bridge hardware isn't lined up correctly, which is why the high E string is hanging so close to the edge of the fretboard. 

You'd think they would pick a pristine example for the website / product photo...


----------



## CurTro-P

Peavey PXD Vicious Devin Townsend Signature Model announced | Total Guitar | MusicRadar.com

for £1,279 thats a bargain I think!


----------



## Greatoliver

Bear in mind the picture on the Peavey website is not a direct birds eye - if you look at the headstock, you can see it's taken from a slight angle which may emphasise the weird stuff with the strings.


----------



## ppinkham

Looks like Peavey is officially stating a January 2012 release: Peavey.com: News - Peavey & Guitar World Announce Devin Townsend Exclusive Online Concert Event


----------



## edkaye

Wow!

It's really real!

Review: Peavey Devin Townsend Signature PXD Vicious Seven-String Baritone | Guitar World

Though the demo is a bit poor. This guy loves his pentatonic blues.


----------



## Danukenator

Well...thats Guitar World's Paul for ya. 

I want a demo by a person who actually plays a seven. Or, hell, Devin.


----------



## yellowv

Man that sounded horrible. I really want that guitar, though. Just wish they didn't put that funky crab claw looking headstock on it.


----------



## ppinkham

I actually like that this guy demo'd it. I know what it sounds like when Devin plays it, and it was good to hear it played in a style completely different, with different tuning, and a different amp. It gave me more of an idea of the versatility of tones that can be had with the guitar.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I'd buy it but I just can't get used to toms


----------



## fps

Well I'm relieved I didn't get one if that clip's the kinda sound you're gonna get out of it. Plus I tried a long scale guitar and in the end I don't think I'd be able to get used to it. Finally, Peavey's completely missed the boat here cos DTP is now over. Did I mention I didn't enjoy my experience of trying to buy one?


----------



## Blood Ghost

Guitar World? Devin Townsend? He is so getting the publicity he deserves.


----------



## drmosh

fps said:


> Well I'm relieved I didn't get one if that clip's the kinda sound you're gonna get out of it.



Are you serious?


----------



## fps

drmosh said:


> Are you serious?



I really am! Don't like the clean tone much especially, and the distorted tone didn't have the mojo I like, probably due to his settings, way too much gain.


----------



## kylendm

75% of the tone comes from the amp dude.


----------



## fps

kylendm said:


> 75% of the tone comes from the amp dude.



Yes, yes it does, hence the *settings* part of my comment. 75% of my comment comes from my terrible experience trying to get a hold on one of these 6 months ago


----------



## Valserp

So is it mahogany or alder wings? Things got a little mixed up 
Oh well, price has gone way up for me anyway


----------



## WickedSymphony

kylendm said:


> 75% of the tone comes from the amp dude.



And the other 25% from EMG's!


----------



## chopeth

I've wanted to get a seven for a long time now, and I almost bought a Schecter a year ago. Since I saw the Vicious, I felt in love inmediately. Anyway, being realist, I assume I probably won't use it with my band because the other guitarrist won't get another baritone. So the only use for me is to play at home. 
Do you guys think this Peavey matches John Petrucci's musicman just to play Dream Theater?


----------



## Valserp

^ Two very different beasts, mang.
You should look @ Ibanez 7's


----------



## fps

chopeth said:


> I've wanted to get a seven for a long time now, and I almost bought a Schecter a year ago. Since I saw the Vicious, I felt in love inmediately. Anyway, being realist, I assume I probably won't use it with my band because the other guitarrist won't get another baritone. So the only use for me is to play at home.
> Do you guys think this Peavey matches John Petrucci's musicman just to play Dream Theater?



Strong no. It's a 28inch scale which means lead playing is very, very different as a sensation. I find it much harder to play fast lead sections on a guitar with this scale length. Unless you have massive hands I think it will be tricky to play Dream Theater on it, additionally there will probably be some neck dive, and the upper fret access on Vs isn't traditionally that great.


----------



## chopeth

^


----------



## CloudAC

^^^ It's a shame, I WOULD say wait for his tele to be released but that could take a while... Him and Peavey are not on very good terms at all it seems. A quote from his Formspring : 



> Question : Hey Devin, is your Peavey Tele going to be your next signature guitar? It looks very cool. I'm loving Contain Us a lot. Happy holidays!
> 
> Devin T : Its taken 3 years to get the metal guitar out. Peavey and I need to kiss and make up, and currently we've both got different views as to who's supposed to initiate that.



EDIT : It sucks, I am not a V guy at all and would love a Devin Tele Sig!


----------



## Randy

^


----------



## WickedSymphony

Wow, I wonder what the hell happened there...

I hope they get a Tele out eventually, but I also hope they don't botch the whole release process like they did with the V. I was ready to buy one, but as it kept getting pushed further and further back and I kept passing up other deals on here I just ended up buying the Rash that's passed hands a few times on this forum. I'd just been drooling over that thing way too long to let it disappear, and it looked like Peavey was never going to get the V out  And that was maybe 3-4 months ago (sorry for no NGD, I'm lazy)

I couldn't be happier with the guitar I got instead, but damn I really wanted this V...

If a Tele came out, I bet I'd be all over it as long as the whole process is done right. And I'm sure Devin would even be a lot happier with a Tele style guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He doesn't sound too pleased in that quote... I hope things last.


----------



## edkaye

Yeah, it's pretty sad. They started out really well and Dev was raving about how someone finally started listening to what he was asking for, as ESP were pretty useless. Now though things seem a bit more sour. Hopefully they don't break off their partnership.

Dev should join Jed Simon and get an endorsement with Bernie Rico Jr. However, he then wouldn't have a sig model on the market and each one would have to be custom built. Not idea.


----------



## CloudAC

God no, I want him to be with a guitar company that will honour his genius and give his fans a tele 7!


----------



## fps

edkaye said:


> Yeah, it's pretty sad. They started out really well and Dev was raving about how someone finally started listening to what he was asking for, as ESP were pretty useless. Now though things seem a bit more sour. Hopefully they don't break off their partnership.



I really hope they do break it off, because Peavey have absolutely screwed Devin on this in terms of the release and launch. His whole project this guitar was built around is now done! No-one's been able to get a handle on this yet it was demo'd like 3 years ago! Peavey gave the wrong price to all EU dealers and have a load of angry customers as a result!

Poor Devin. Fingers crossed for the tele. I've sorted my metal guitars for now, something classy might well appeal in 5-6 years' time.


----------



## rjnix_0329

fps said:


> Poor Devin. Fingers crossed for the tele. I've sorted my metal guitars for now, something classy might well appeal in *5-6 years' time.*



Better plan on an even decade if he sticks with Peavey


----------



## maliciousteve

I think Satriani left Peavey for the same reasons. Doesn't look good


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i was always under the impression that he was going to release a strat style guiter with the ying-yang sign under the bridge, i think i read it in an interview years ago now. THATS the guitar i want!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

this is the guitar i want/thought he was going to release:


----------



## Mechanized

Actually think i'm going to cry.
Nearly £1300!? Surely this cannot be right...

Peavey PXD Vicious Devin Townsend 7-String Baritone Electric Guitar | DV247


----------



## sell2792

Peavey dropped the fuckin' ball on this. So disappointing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Would be nice if he can go back to ESP and get things settled.

Speaking of which, what DID ever happen there? His custom Teles and Horizons were the tits.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

according to devin he has pulled his white esp tele out of retirement and is using it live again


----------



## CloudAC

I think that is far too expensive, I worry it won't sell very well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thrashmanzac said:


> according to devin he has pulled his white esp tele out of retirement and is using it live again


----------



## Thrashmanzac

what devin said on fourmspring:


> Me: what are the specs for your old white esp telecaster? i plan on making a replica this year. thanks
> Devin: Ah, my favourite metal guitar! It's out of retirement and I'm using it live agai...n. One piece Alder body, one piece maple neck. EMG 81 and 60, old school bridge and tuners. Straight up...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thrashmanzac said:


> what devin said on fourmspring:



Either he's gonna try to kiss and make up with ESP, or he's just tired with Peavey.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Either he's gonna try to kiss and make up with ESP, or he's just tired with Peavey.



i would say both. a few things he said on fourmspring hinted that he was pretty pissed off with peavy. i would absolutely love for him to go back to esp providing they give him a sig. preferably a white tele  and if i cant dream; a horizon 7 string sig


----------



## Dooky

Peavey are fuckin&#8217; shit! Devin deserves better. It ridiculous how long this has dragged on for. Peavey are supposed to be in the business of making musical equipment. So why is it so hard for them to make a guitar that is to Devin's specs? It's not like Devin has asked them to build him a guitar that has the ability to transform into a stealth fighter jet. He&#8217;s asking for what seems to be a fairly straight forward guitar design. Peavey have luthiers who are supposedly trained/skilled at making guitars. So make him a fuckin' production model guitar!


----------



## Jim Antonio

I have to agree. From Eddie Van Halen to Greg Howe to Josh Rand to Mike Stone, Peavey can't seem to keep it together when making signature guitars. Heck, even the distribution of production guitars like the Peavey HP Special EX & the Session Guitar were so poorly done that everybody just stopped caring or giving a dime about their guitar line. I think they're better off making PA, Recording gear & video game controllers!


----------



## rjnix_0329

Their relationship with Devin seems to be a pretty good microcosm of Peavey's shortcomings. The fact is that I was planning to lay down a thousand dollars to own Devin's custom guitar, and for the better part of 2 years I had that money ear marked for the guitar. From release dates to spec changes to delays to massive price increases, they made mistake after mistake until the guitar was no longer on my radar. I would still love to own a Dev signature 7, but I can't see myself saving up basically another thousand dollars for this guitar. For that kind of money I'm halfway to a Vik Nolly sig


----------



## Prydogga

Any of Devin's custom ESPs brought into production would make amazing sigs. I think in one of the old SYL videos he had a qhite version of his beautiful 7 string Horizon. That would be an amazing sig, ESP or Ltd.


----------



## ppinkham

When Devin was auctioning off some equipment last year on eBay he mentioned that he was going to put that tele up for sale. I was pretty bummed that he didn't.


----------



## ppinkham

ppinkham said:


> Looks like Peavey is officially stating a January 2012 release: Peavey.com: News - Peavey & Guitar World Announce Devin Townsend Exclusive Online Concert Event



Well, January is almost over. Anyone see one yet?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ppinkham said:


> Well, January is almost over. Anyone see one yet?








Its been 7 days... 

...Like I said, I hope ESP takes Devin back.


----------



## rjnix_0329

I don't want to sound like a broken record of discontent, and like I said they have probably already lost me, but seriously? This STILL isn't happening?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rjnix_0329 said:


> I don't want to sound like a broken record of discontent, and like I said they have probably already lost me, but seriously? This STILL isn't happening?



Its sad, really...


----------



## ppinkham

This thread was started over two years ago. That's nuts.


----------



## ppinkham

Ok, someone posted a pic of theirs on facebook, so they are out there.


----------



## toiletstand

theres a review in guitar world mag and a full page ad.


----------



## rjnix_0329

Is anyone playing one of these yet!?


----------



## Asrial

Not what I know of, no.


I'm still waiting for this guitar to be released, but Peavey is sort of slow (read: Valve-time).


----------



## LetsMosey

I saw a couple of these at a GC close to my work. I wouldn't buy one... but I'm also no fan of Peavey guitars.


----------



## theicon2125

LetsMosey said:


> I saw a couple of these at a GC close to my work. I wouldn't buy one... but I'm also no fan of Peavey guitars.



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## LetsMosey

theicon2125 said:


> pics or it didn't happen



lol, and how old are you? 12?


----------



## fps

LetsMosey said:


> lol, and how old are you? 12?



ha, given all that's gone on with this guitar I'm not surprised photographic evidence is being asked for.


----------



## Vostre Roy

LetsMosey said:


> lol, and how old are you? 12?


 
Sorry but your avatar makes this comment pretty irrevelant... lol


----------



## JamesM

LetsMosey said:


> lol, and how old are you? 12?



yus


----------



## LetsMosey

fps said:


> ha, given all that's gone on with this guitar I'm not surprised photographic evidence is being asked for.



Just called a buddy of mine that works there, turns out it is a PXD Vicious, but it's the II model, and not the signature 7 baritone. Like I said, I don't like Peavey guitars so I didn't pay that much attention to it, other than that it was a PXD; which is still a DT model, just not the signature mark I model. 

This is the one I saw:








Vostre Roy said:


> Sorry but your avatar makes this comment pretty irrevelant... lol



How-so? If I were eating beaver when I was 12, I would have been the coolest guy in school.


----------



## maliciousteve

It seems Devin's relationship with Peavey has really soured. He doesn't know what's going on with his signature model and he thinks Peavey thinks he's an asshole.


----------



## Asrial

Peavey has really slacked too.
The guitar was announced over two years ago, and only recently was featured in guitar world, still not available to the mass, regardless of the high demand.
I reckon the Meshuggah signature is already ready to be ordered, and that axe was announced a couple of months ago!


----------



## fps

It's kinda like a band constantly releasing demos of new tracks, telling people the album's coming, and doing that for two years. By the time the disc's out no-one's interested.


----------



## maliciousteve

fps said:


> It's kinda like a band constantly releasing demos of new tracks, telling people the album's coming, and doing that for two years. By the time the disc's out no-one's interested.



Maybe they're doing a Necrophagist?


----------



## BlindingLight7

fps said:


> It's kinda like a band constantly releasing demos of new tracks, telling people the album's coming, and doing that for two years. By the time the disc's out no-one's interested.


Hmm, you mean periphery?


----------



## vampiregenocide

maliciousteve said:


> It seems Devin's relationship with Peavey has really soured. He doesn't know what's going on with his signature model and he thinks Peavey thinks he's an asshole.



Have you got a source for this?


----------



## ppinkham

vampiregenocide said:


> Have you got a source for this?



From Twitter:



> Someone: hey dev! What's goin' on with the PXD? Peavey's been mum and I can't find anyone who actually sells this thing! #icanhazguitar
> 
> @dvntownsend No idea... my relationship with them has been odd. I'm pretty sure they think I'm an asshole. I thought it was out... :/



But the guitars are available. This was posted on the Devin Townsend Project FB page Photos of Devin Townsend Project (Ki, Addicted, Deconstruction, Ghost) | Facebook


----------



## vampiregenocide

Man that's odd. Considering they were being shown of at Musikmesse it seems as though they're still pushing for them.


----------



## fps

maliciousteve said:


> Maybe they're doing a Necrophagist?





BlindingLight7 said:


> Hmm, you mean periphery?



Precisely.


----------



## vampiregenocide

We've been waiting longer for a new Necrophagist album than Periphery have actually been a band.


----------



## ppinkham

Devin says it is a great metal guitar, but he doesn't only play metal. He plays several brands of other guitars and talks about them a lot. Peavey doesn't like that. In fact, just recently Devin posted a pic of this guitar that Framus made for him:






Framus international

Which he is even holding in pictures taken for the next album's artwork:






So I'm sure Peavey isn't too pleased with that.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm sure if Peavey didn't like that, they'd tell him otherwise it probably isn't in their contract that he can't play other guitars. I wouldn't put words in the mouth of companies unless you have proof of it. Devin is one of the biggest names Peavey has endorsing their guitars, so I doubt they mind him using a different one here and there. He still uses his signature model more often than anything else.


----------



## BlindingLight7

vampiregenocide said:


> We've been waiting longer for a new Necrophagist album than Periphery have actually been a band.


Bulb posted demo's of pretty much every song from their first cd about ~2-3 years before it was released on his soundclick, needless to say I liked a lot of the demo versions more and I sure as hell liked them with no vocals.


----------



## Asrial

IIRC, he uses both his signature V and a spalted maple(???) sixer most of the time, both from Peavey, and he just ordered that Framus. It's not like he's betraying the company, Matt Heafy got a signature deal with Epiphone going on right now, and he plays Gibson (the mother-company) as well as Dean (not related to either at all). Tosin also got both .Strandberg*, Toones and Townsend and TIL within his arsenal, while being an Ibanez endorser with tons of LACS built for him.
If anything, it's Peavey that's the bad guys here.


----------



## ppinkham

If a company makes a guitar for someone to endorse, I'm sure they would like him to actually endorse it. That's kind of the point of the whole deal. Of course Peavey knows he will play other guitars, but lately all he talks about are those other guitars, especially the Framus and the Sadowsky.

The Peavey guitar is on sale now. This is the time for Devin to be talking about it, taking pictures with it, etc. He's not doing that. I guarantee that does not make Peavey happy. What can they do now, though? They made a guitar they need to sell, even if it is just to break even on the project. They aren't going to just drop it.

I've discussed the Peavey with Devin on a few occasions, so it isn't like I'm just making this stuff up. The Peavey project has been a headache for all involved.


----------



## ppinkham

Asrial said:


> IIRC, he uses both his signature V and a spalted maple(???) sixer most of the time, both from Peavey, and he just ordered that Framus. It's not like he's betraying the company, Matt Heafy got a signature deal with Epiphone going on right now, and he plays Gibson (the mother-company) as well as Dean (not related to either at all). Tosin also got both .Strandberg*, Toones and Townsend and TIL within his arsenal, while being an Ibanez endorser with tons of LACS built for him.
> If anything, it's Peavey that's the bad guys here.



I don't think there are any "bad guys" here. I think they both entered into a deal that nether one is entirely happy with.


----------



## ppinkham

Just to add, this is something Devin said some months ago: 



> the relationship has been difficult. The guitar is cool though, but I have decided as of last week that Peavey will handle my 'metal guitars' and I will use other companies for the other styles. Sadowsky, Framus, ESP, Fender, and Gibson. The V is cool though, but the process has been hard.



Originally, Peavey was going to make all of his guitars. They made the spalted one, they were working on a sig tele-style, etc. He actually still plays those, but it is doubtful Peavey will do another sig for him. If this one sells well, then maybe some variations down the road. Seems bleak, though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ppinkham said:


> If a company makes a guitar for someone to endorse, I'm sure they would like him to actually endorse it. That's kind of the point of the whole deal. Of course Peavey knows he will play other guitars, but lately all he talks about are those other guitars, especially the Framus and the Sadowsky.
> 
> The Peavey guitar is on sale now. This is the time for Devin to be talking about it, taking pictures with it, etc. He's not doing that. I guarantee that does not make Peavey happy. What can they do now, though? They made a guitar they need to sell, even if it is just to break even on the project. They aren't going to just drop it.
> 
> I've discussed the Peavey with Devin on a few occasions, so it isn't like I'm just making this stuff up. The Peavey project has been a headache for all involved.



That's cool, you didn't mention you'd spoken with him and so I read your original post as just you drawing conclusions. If you have spoken to him about it then fair enough, that adds validity to your statements.


----------



## wyldweasil

I was just about to ask if anyone's seen any in stores but after reading these past few posts, whoa...


----------



## wyldweasil

ppinkham said:


> If a company makes a guitar for someone to endorse, I'm sure they would like him to actually endorse it. That's kind of the point of the whole deal. Of course Peavey knows he will play other guitars, but lately all he talks about are those other guitars, especially the Framus and the Sadowsky.
> 
> The Peavey guitar is on sale now. This is the time for Devin to be talking about it, taking pictures with it, etc. He's not doing that. I guarantee that does not make Peavey happy. What can they do now, though? They made a guitar they need to sell, even if it is just to break even on the project. They aren't going to just drop it.
> 
> I've discussed the Peavey with Devin on a few occasions, so it isn't like I'm just making this stuff up. The Peavey project has been a headache for all involved.




you know as well as anybody else that Dev has been promoting these guitars for a the past 2 years. There is 1,000s of photos with him and the guitar (a good 200 of them on my hard drive alone).
He's done instores for Peavey and I've heard of at least one occasion where he's passed 2 of HIS PERSONAL V's around the crowd at one of the instores.


----------



## Fiction

I'm Sure devin will endorse the guitar, but for that to happen, peavey have to release the fucking thing.


----------



## wyldweasil

Fiction said:


> I'm Sure devin will endorse the guitar, but for that to happen, peavey have to release the fucking thing.



It's out there, just extremely limited release, I found this when I googled:
Peavey Devin Townsend Model PXD 7 String Baritone by gordonlasalle.com


----------



## ppinkham

wyldweasil said:


> you know as well as anybody else that Dev has been promoting these guitars for a the past 2 years. There is 1,000s of photos with him and the guitar (a good 200 of them on my hard drive alone).
> He's done instores for Peavey and I've heard of at least one occasion where he's passed 2 of HIS PERSONAL V's around the crowd at one of the instores.



He had been promoting it quite a bit. Then he stopped. The guitar was officially released in January, but he'd kind of given up on it by then. This is the crucial time for it to be promoted, as it is actually for sale now. Neither Devin or Peavey are really doing much promoting of it now that it is here. I think they are both just over it, and trying to put the experience behind them. 

For a year and a half there had been this huge build-up, right up until "Deconstruction" was released. It was the "Deconstruction" guitar, after all. After that it just quieted down again, and Devin announced he was using Peavey just for his metal stuff now. After that we heard nothing until the beginning of this year and we got the release date and the "launch" page at Peavey with the giveaway and concert footage.

Now the guitar gets released and...*crickets*

All the promoting that was done prior to the release was more frustrating for folks than anything. "Wait, is it out yet? What? Another six months?" Then six months later, the same thing. Then again, etc.

The whole thing was just a huge mess. I hear the guitar is amazing, though. I guess in the end that is all that matters.


----------



## ppinkham

wyldweasil said:


> It's out there, just extremely limited release, I found this when I googled:
> Peavey Devin Townsend Model PXD 7 String Baritone by gordonlasalle.com



Anybody know anything about that dealer? I've emailed them several times over the last few months about the guitar, but never received any replies back. I called once but the person who answered knew nothing about it, and said they definitely didn't have ant on hand.


----------



## Blaserius

Theres one on the bay:

Peavey PXD Devin Townsend Signature Baritone Seven String Electric Guitar | eBay


----------



## ppinkham

That must be the store where the guy I posted about a few posts back bought his. The facebook page said there were only two in Canada. This store had them both, and he bought one. I guess he wasn't counting the ones Devin owns.


----------



## ppinkham

Talked to a sales rep at Musician's Friend about the availability of the guitar and they contacted Peavey sales. They said that they can order the guitar, but it appears Peavey is having them built per order so the expected wait time is 6 to 12 weeks.

So don't expect to see one sitting in your local music stores anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## THEE HAMMER

ppinkham said:


> Devin says it is a great metal guitar, but he doesn't only play metal. He plays several brands of other guitars and talks about them a lot. Peavey doesn't like that. In fact, just recently Devin posted a pic of this guitar that Framus made for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framus international
> 
> Which he is even holding in pictures taken for the next album's artwork:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm sure Peavey isn't too pleased with that.





He can't help how beautiful the Framus turned out


----------



## shaggydogJV

It sucks that they PEavey fucked this up this badly. But oh well, not like i was gonna be able to afford it anyways. Now that Framus, I'd sell kidneys to get that thing.


----------



## Phrygian

shaggydogJV said:


> Now that Framus, I'd sell kidneys to get that thing.



You'd probably have to, considering framus is seriously overpriced in the first place! 

Edit: But that framus is just funkilicious, sooooo nice! I love white flamed maple!


----------



## wyldweasil

Yeah but it's a LIMITED release. Like ppinkham said on the dev forums, 6-12 week wait if your ordering through certain stores.

The link I listed looks like it's a regional New England store, was going to call around and see if I could visit one of their stores (they list 3 as customer pickups) if they had it in stock but got sidetracked with work.


----------



## ppinkham

It's the "Editor's Pick" in Guitar Player Magazine:

GuitarPlayer: Peavey Devin Townsend Signature PXD Vicious 7 String Baritone


----------



## rjnix_0329

I would absolutely love to try it out, many of the specs are exactly what I am looking for. But somehow I fear that I may never get to hold one.


----------



## Tordah

Wait a year and a half for the guitar to be released.

$1,799 retail

Built in China.

Thaaaaanks Peavey...


----------



## LLink2411

Tordah said:


> Wait a year and a half for the guitar to be released.
> 
> $1,799 retail
> 
> Built in China.
> 
> Thaaaaanks Peavey...



$1,799 is the MSRP, how people get that mixed up with retail price (which is entirely dependent on the dealer, not the manufacturer) time and time again just makes me facepalm.


----------



## Tordah

LLink2411 said:


> $1,799 is the MSRP, how people get that mixed up with retail price (which is entirely dependent on the dealer, not the manufacturer) time and time again just makes me facepalm.



Just judging by the information in the link.


----------



## LLink2411

Tordah said:


> Just judging by the information in the link.



Actually, it most likely won't for for more than $1k or $1.1k


----------



## ppinkham

$1,399.00 is what they are selling for. There's one on eBay right now.


----------



## sell2792

Still too much IMO.


----------



## Tordah

Considering it's only $15 more for a US made Strictly 7 with (in my personal opinion) superior pickups and wood choice.

I feel heart broken. Now if you don't mind, I'm going to gorge on chocolate and cry into a pillow while singing Adele.

Nevermind I will fiiind, a guitar like yoooooou!
I wish nothing but the beeest fooor Deeeevy!
Don't forget Peeeaveeey, I begged, and then you saaaid:
"It'll be out sometime next year instead,
It'll be out sometime next year instead, yeeeeeaaah"

Apologies if anyone actually listens to Adele.


----------



## rr0

I found this thread on a google search, and wanted to share my story...

Two days ago was my birthday. Before dinner, my wife and daughter brought me to the couch, and told me to close my eyes. A minute later I opened them to see a coffin case sitting next to me. It was a total surprise, but I knew immediately what it was..

Yeah, they hooked me up with this guitar!

I've been waiting on its release for years. As a man in his late 30s, it was the most thoughtful and generous gift I've ever received.

I'm a big devy fan (favorite dt album: ki) and an amateur gigging guitarist here in the SF Bay Area, but not so much a metal player these days. My band is quirky rock/punk tuned to standard E - and I've tuned this guitar to its rightful open C, so it's going to be a devilishly fun time re-learning how to play.

Over the decades I've owned a couple UV777GRs and a couple RG7420s but haven't played a seven in around 8 years. And I've never owned a baritone. It's also the first Chinese manufactured guitar I've owned.. judging from the serial #, it might also be the first one off the line. Overall, build quality is pretty good. The fretwork and setup are better than I'd expect - I'd put it on par with most US made Strats I've seen on the shelves. The guitar isn't flawless, though: most significantly the battery clip appears to be intermittent, but that's an easy fix.. I soldered my first EMG-81 in 1989!

The guitar is a beast! Standing side by side, it towers over my other Strat bodied guitars. Not only is it enormous, but it probably weighs more than a beefy Les Paul. Unplugged it sounds like a neck-through should. I, too was curious about the body wood since I've read the wings are alder or mahogany. I suspect it's mahogany, but didn't see any bare wood in the control cavity to know for sure.

I obviously love it for so many reasons, and will keep it as long as I'm able to play. If anyone in San Fran ever sees a spazzed out dude playing ridiculous music in a dive bar with this guitar through an old Fryette 1/2 stack.. that's me.

-rr0


----------



## Jim Antonio

rr0 said:


> Two days ago was my birthday. Before dinner, my wife and daughter brought me to the couch, and told me to close my eyes. A minute later I opened them to see a coffin case sitting next to me. It was a total surprise, but I knew immediately what it was..
> 
> Yeah, they hooked me up with this guitar!
> 
> I've been waiting on its release for years. As a man in his late 30s, it was the most thoughtful and generous gift I've ever received.



Wow, that is really heartwarming dude! I hope when my son grows up one day he'll do the same thing, along with his mum.


----------



## wyldweasil

well at least one person has gotten one, anybody else?


----------



## wyldweasil

Someone on the Dev forum got a hold of one, probably doesn't post here but...:


----------



## theleem

Man that's a sick looking guitar. I read a review of it in Guitar World or somewhere a few months back and I've been wanting one ever since!


----------



## cronux

$1,799 retail?

could think of a couple of guitars that I would rather buy and have $$ left


----------



## wyldweasil

cronux said:


> $1,799 retail?
> 
> could think of a couple of guitars that I would rather buy and have $$ left




actually 1499 retail from where I've seen, of course, nobody has one though


----------



## LoopQuantum

Oh Hai!


I LOVE MINE. Playing starts around 1:33.


----------



## wyldweasil

Cool to see them out there, but I still see some people on the wait list, wondering if I should even bother hopping on the wait list


----------



## wyldweasil

Not that it means much because it's not in stock currently, but...
Peavey Devin Townsend Signature PXD Vicious 7-String Baritone Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## ppinkham

In my many, many (waaaay too many) conversations with MF, they said they had no plans to stock the guitar at this time. Hopefully they do, because special ordering one through them sucked balls. 

You know what's funny? That estimated date they have on their site is the exact same date they showed for my order before the ball was dropped and we had to re-order. I wonder if that is my original order coming through? Whoever gets it, they can thank me for getting the ball rolling. lol

Oh yeah, which reminds me...

NGD thread coming soon...


----------



## ROAR

MF MSRP $2,059....the fuck


----------



## DTSH

ROAR said:


> MF MSRP $2,059....the fuck



Probably just the new price. It's been years since the thing was announced, they might have raised it a few times. 

It's a shame that no one carries Peaveys, other than the occasional cheap thing. They should go the Carvin route and just distribute their guitars on their own. I think they probably make the most money off their PA systems and amps, which are in every store, but no one bothers with the guitars.


----------



## ppinkham

ROAR said:


> MF MSRP $2,059....the fuck



I have yet to see any place charge more than $1,399.99 US. I have seen them advertised as low as $999. A huge part of the pricing is the small production numbers. These aren't being mass-produced at the moment, and the appeal for this type of guitar is not very broad.

It's a kick-ass guitar, though.


----------



## wyldweasil

They changed the date to the day after Christmas now, interesting


----------



## ppinkham

It's automated. It will update every few days, pushing the date back a little at a time. It did the same for mine when it was on order.


----------



## jeleopard

ppinkham said:


> I have yet to see any place charge more than $1,399.99 US. I have seen them advertised as low as $999. A huge part of the pricing is the small production numbers. These aren't being mass-produced at the moment, and the appeal for this type of guitar is not very broad.
> 
> It's a kick-ass guitar, though.



Guess it doesn't help that Devin is no longer endorsed by Peavey, either.


----------



## ppinkham

jeleopard said:


> Guess it doesn't help that Devin is no longer endorsed by Peavey, either.



The endorsement is still there. It is just for this one guitar, though. There were plans for more, but it looks like it will go no further than it has for the time being. No one has officially dropped anyone yet. Who knows what the future holds?

This is essentially what I have heard directly from Devin himself, as well as his Peavey rep.


----------



## tasteslikeawesome

Peavey Devin Townsend Signature PXD Vicious 7-String Baritone Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter

In stock at guitarcenter.com ???


----------



## ppinkham

Doesn't look like it is actually in stock since it says "usually ships in 2 - 3 weeks." The fact that Guitar Center shows it on their site now may be a good sign, though.


----------



## wyldweasil

GC and MF are the same company, so I'm thinking they are banking on this being a "sold" item thanks to Mr Pinkham's order


----------



## Mike Azazel

12th of april it says...


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

He still plays it live, and they still make it, so I guess he's still endorsed?

I just hope the guitar center near me gets one of these babies in so I can try it out


----------



## ppinkham

I know the Peavey Hollywood store has at least one in stock.


----------



## BlackWidowESP

*waits patiently for a production framus signature model*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Peavey Devin Townsend Signature PXD Vicious 7 String Baritone Electric Guitar

Gearhounds is stocking it now.


----------



## LLink2411

BlackWidowESP said:


> *waits patiently for a production framus signature model*



Their production runs border on CS prices.


Framus is owned by Warwick after all.


----------



## cbhiamthewall

I just looked, Sweetwater has one in stock. Looks like Im gonna have to take the half hour drive to the showroom and take this thing for a ride tomorrow.


----------



## CyberX

Anyone know of anywhere to get one of these. I know I'm late to the party but really interested in getting one.

thanks!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Are they even available anymore? I'm pretty sure Devin has cut all ties with Peavey at this point given he has his new Ziltoid V.


----------



## Antiproduct

Peavey.com still lists the DT Vicious so you should be able to order one from your peavey dealer but I heard that they are getting build by order so don't expect to get one soon.


----------



## Ajaydizzle

They are no longer available. Peavey stopped making them. They never could keep up with the demand for them. Makes sense why Devin moved on. Second hand is looking like the best bet from here on out. 

Source - I work for Sweetwater


----------



## asher

Ajaydizzle said:


> They are no longer available. Peavey stopped making them. They never could keep up with the demand for them. Makes sense why Devin moved on. Second hand is looking like the best bet from here on out.
> 
> Source - I work for Sweetwater



Did they even make more than, like, five?


----------



## Ajaydizzle

asher said:


> Did they even make more than, like, five?



I have been here for over a year now and I've only seen one ship. It was pretty bad.

EDIT - looks like we've only sold two ever


----------



## ppinkham

In my dealings with Peavey I found out that they had a lot of issues with the paint. It was mentioned to me a few times by Peavey reps. Apparantly I still have a few of the emails from then. Here's what one of them said:

"The problem is the paint color makes the formula very soft. I am making them cure the guitar for 3-4 days to ensure it is completely cured, otherwise the finish can creep."

It was a screwed up deal from the get-go. Devin was roped in with promises of getting the guitar of his dreams, but first they wanted to do this "metal" guitar for him. Dev was cool with that, so they designed the V to Dev's specifications. The white one he played live was one of the first, and then they did the metallic paint one. Originally, Devin had asked for one humbucker, which they did. Then Peavey decided they didn't like that, so they told Devin they were adding another humbucker like their other PXD V's. Devin caved, but only if they did a single coil. That's Canadian passive-aggressive rebellion. lol

Anyway, that started the tension with Peavey. When Devin realized they weren't actually going to make the guitars he wanted, he was over it. Then the problems with production just made him jump ship.

The guitar I own is a fantastic instrument, but mine was made in the USA and under special circumstances. I don't know how good the production models from China are, but from what I hear they are great.

It's too bad they couldn't make the whole thing work. I know there are more than a few people who have pre-ordered this guitar, and had no idea it was discontinued. I know one guy who is having a hell of a time getting his money back.

Devin auctioned off his production model during his Casualties of Cool pledge drive. Now it looks like someone is trying to eBay it:

Devin Townsend&apos;S Personal Guitar Peavey Flying V Signed Authentic | eBay

$7,999 AU is a lot of scratch. That's $6,658.85 in US. It pledged for $5,011 US, which is $6,022.47 AU.


----------



## possumkiller

Just come back to ESP, Devin.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Just come back to ESP, Devin.



Doubt it'll happen anytime soon. He and the rest of the DTP are deep in bed with Framus right now. 

But if Devy ever went back to ESP...


----------



## Galeus708

possumkiller said:


> Just come back to ESP, Devin.



Those old ESP Teles he played were so nice. I feel like his current Framuses are a bit too.. fancy for my tastes, whereas these stripped back beasts suit me a lot more.







Were these ever signature models sold to the public, or just customs made for The Dev himself?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Galeus708 said:


> Those old ESP Teles he played were so nice. I feel like his current Framuses are a bit too.. fancy for my tastes, whereas these stripped back beasts suit me a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were these ever signature models sold to the public, or just customs made for The Dev himself?



The Teles were customs. He had like 3 that I know of, maybe more?


----------



## Galeus708

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Teles were customs. He had like 3 that I know of, maybe more?



At least 3, one white, one black and this quilty one






Oh, and in that amazing/awful "Great Average Guitar Instructional" video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIgCzxvy7GY), he's playing a black tele with some kind of square design on it. I'm not sure if that's the same as the regular black one.


----------



## ThatBeardGuy

Damn, that quilted maple topped Tele is incredibly nice, I love seeing it pop up every so often, it's a nice reminder of the Infinity era. If any of you who happen to own the Peavey Devy sig want to sell them in the future let me know, that or if you know some way to get a hold of the person who bought that lovely quilted maple tele, that'd be great.


----------



## Blitzie

Galeus708 said:


> Those old ESP Teles he played were so nice. I feel like his current Framuses are a bit too.. fancy for my tastes, whereas these stripped back beasts suit me a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were these ever signature models sold to the public, or just customs made for The Dev himself?



Ugh I'd kill for one of those.


----------



## Lucy Monostone

Is anyone selling or know of some one selling a Devin PXD Vicious 7 string?


----------



## Haun

Doesn't he own a number of Sadowsky teles? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

ThatBeardGuy said:


> Damn, that quilted maple topped Tele is incredibly nice, I love seeing it pop up every so often, it's a nice reminder of the Infinity era. If any of you who happen to own the Peavey Devy sig want to sell them in the future let me know, that or if you know some way to get a hold of the person who bought that lovely quilted maple tele, that'd be great.


Ditto to this.


----------



## Tesla

Lucy Monostone said:


> Is anyone selling or know of some one selling a Devin PXD Vicious 7 string?



You'll be lucky if you find one to be honest. They were a very limited run that never sold very well. I think there is just one user on here with one and he's a big fan, so can't see him parting with it.


----------



## Lucy Monostone

Damn, but cheers man.


----------

